# WEST VS. MIDWEST. WAGON CHALLENGE



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE START DAY IS 09/01/O6. 

OK DAVID YOU MAKE THE RULE'S. AND WHO CAN JOIN.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 09:59 PM~5825022
> *THE START DAY IS 09/01/O6.
> 
> OK DAVID YOU MAKE THE RULE'S. AND WHO CAN JOIN.
> *



can anyone join or no?????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 22 2006, 11:02 PM~5825038
> *can anyone join or no?????
> *


NOT SURE . BUT I DONT CARE. IT WILL BE ANOTHER ONE FOR THE WEST


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2006, 10:03 PM~5825045
> *NOT SURE . BUT I DONT CARE. IT WILL BE ANOTHER ONE FOR THE WEST
> *



hah fasho!!!

cant wait until i get my new airbrush also :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

it can be any kind of wagon or what??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 22 2006, 11:24 PM~5825152
> *it can be any kind of wagon or what??
> *


60'S :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

60's impalas only . biggs and marinate vs minidreams inc and candymancaddy 30 days.? :biggrin: sound good....?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 22 2006, 11:36 PM~5825209
> *60's impalas only . biggs and marinate vs minidreams inc and candymancaddy 30 days.? :biggrin:  sound good....?
> *


MIGGS? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i slipped , sorry


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

me and bob the builder are ready


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IT'S ON NOW...MIDWEST BETTER GET READY! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IF YOU GUYS CAN PREDICT WHEN AND WHERE A TORNADO IS GONNA HIT YOU GUYS WOULD BE RICH.......WELL BE READY ON THE FIRST CAUSE THE WEST IS GONNA COME THROUGH LIKE A TORNADO & LEAVE NOTHING STANDING!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im gonna hit you like a wildfire in the desert...... and biggs like a tusnami


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 01:05 AM~5825350
> *im gonna hit you like a wildfire in the desert...... and biggs like a tusnami
> *


JUST BE READY CAUSE ME & BIGGS AIN'T NOTHING NICE.....LET THE WAGONS SPEAK FOR THEM SELF.........& I TAKE IT ME AGAINST YOU & BIGGS AGAINST MINI! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 12:05 AM~5825350
> *im gonna hit you like a wildfire in the desert...... and biggs like a tusnami
> *


THE WEST IS GOING TO COME LIKE AN F-5
THE DAY THE MIDWEST STOOD STILL.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2006, 12:08 AM~5825360
> *JUST BE READY CAUSE ME & BIGGS AIN'T NOTHING NICE.....LET THE WAGONS SPEAK FOR THEM SELF.........& I TAKE IT ME AGAINST YOU & BIGGS AGAINST MINI! :0
> *


sounds fair enough ..... you were building what?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

63 HOMEBOY


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

tradisional?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

1962 FULL SHOW. :biggrin: 

you do remember my last one


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i can top that ......

























































































hopefully


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2006, 12:18 AM~5825400
> *1962 FULL SHOW. :biggrin:
> 
> you do remember my last one
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 23 2006, 02:24 AM~5825424
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



Ok ! Its like this ! 

Colorado to california ( WEST)


Kansas to Indiana (midwest/central)


Kentuckt to Maine (east )

It can only be plastic or resin ( *NO HATERS ! PUSHING WORDS ARE COOL BUT NO HATERS !*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*BIGGS THANKS FOR THE '62*_</span>


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You Lucky dog ! MAN thats wagon is killer !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NO ONE ELSE WANTS IN ! Looks like we have 3 from the west and 2 from the mid west ! Its opened to all wagons from the 60s ! Hell you can even jump in with the revell 66 chevlle wagon ! Amt 65 wagon and if you have the resin wagons THEN ITS TIME TO BUILD IT ! 

Stop buying up kits to collect dust ! BULL THE SHIT ! 

And if you want in on this build off EBAY has alot of wagon ! from 60 impala , dodge,ford,to a 69 Impala !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

why not jut impalas?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 12:24 PM~5826693
> *why not jut impalas?
> *


I was tring to be fair ! to all that wanted to do it ! It started out as BIGGS against me and then Marinate wanted in then you , Now we have a few more asking about it so i know alot of those on the borad wont buy a resin wagon and they do offer the other 2 wagons ! It only seemed fair to me that if they were 60s they would be ok !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2006, 02:12 AM~5825589
> *Ok ! Its like this !
> 
> Colorado to california ( WEST)
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ok any wagon from the 60's it is.... and yes, BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT!!! but like always , tips from the pros are accepted.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

has it started yet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Jul 24 2006, 04:33 PM~5833306
> *has it started yet
> *


No it will start september 1st !


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2006, 05:03 PM~5833555
> *No it will start september 1st !
> *


so i can buy any model car thats from the 60 and thats a wagon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YES but it has to be 1960 -1969 WAGON!


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

can it be a nomad wagon?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

is the nomad 60-69?


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 25 2006, 01:31 AM~5837091
> *is the nomad 60-69?
> *


yea well it isnt really a nomad but it will be :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

then it will work ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Can I (MODELS IV LIFE) and Jay H. (MODEL LORD) enter to also rep the WEST????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 25 2006, 09:02 AM~5838338
> *Can I (MODELS IV LIFE) and Jay H. (MODEL LORD) enter to also rep the WEST????
> *


COME ON IN HOMEBOY......ANYBODY IS WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2006, 07:07 AM~5838356
> *COME ON IN HOMEBOY......ANYBODY IS WELCOME :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: I'ma hit him up.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 25 2006, 09:10 AM~5838374
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin: I'ma hit him up.
> *


YOU KNOW THE MIDWEST AIN'T READY FOR US! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you think.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S GOING TO BE THE WHOLE WEST, AGAINST POOR MINI.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yep, i gave up modeling......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 25 2006, 08:20 AM~5838446
> *yep, i gave up modeling......
> *


AFTER THIS BEATING YOU WILL. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i allready did...... today ....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CANDYMAN YOUR BEST BET IS TO JUST SELL ME THAT WAGON! :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

get in line. david wants it too....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 25 2006, 09:37 AM~5838536
> *get in line. david wants it too....
> *


MONEY TALKS.......OR....TRADE? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAHAHA YUP YUP!!! HEY ARE YOU GUYS TEAMING UP ON 1 CAR OR ARE YOU GUYS BUILDING 2 SEPERATE CARS?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 25 2006, 09:45 AM~5838606
> *HAHAHA YUP YUP!!! HEY ARE YOU GUYS TEAMING UP ON 1 CAR OR ARE YOU GUYS BUILDING 2 SEPERATE CARS?
> *


NAW HOMIE..BUILDING SEPARATE CARS..... :biggrin:  ......I PRETTY SURE U & JAY CAN BUILD JUST ONE TOGETHER THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2006, 07:49 AM~5838631
> *NAW HOMIE..BUILDING SEPARATE CARS..... :biggrin:   ......I PRETTY SURE U & JAY CAN BUILD JUST ONE TOGETHER THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


OH OK COOL. I GOT AN IDEA IN MY HEAD ALREADY. HE'S GOT SOME CLEAN RESIN WAGONS AND I GOT A CLEAN RESIN WAGON. MAYBE WE'LL BUILD 2 CARS TOO!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2006, 08:12 AM~5838388
> *YOU KNOW THE MIDWEST AIN'T READY FOR US! :biggrin:
> *


You better be awful damn glad I don't have a wagon kit right now! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 11:09 AM~5839096
> *Careful man, you don't want the Midwest comin' up in this bitch, we'll fuck some shit up. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: FUNNY


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2006, 10:12 AM~5839116
> *:uh:  :uh: FUNNY
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

so the 66 chevelle wagon is ok? :dunno: 
if so i'll come in from the east


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 10:09 AM~5839096
> *You better be awful damn glad I don't have a wagon kit right now! :biggrin:
> *


don't make me send you a wagon pokey. :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2006, 10:34 AM~5839251
> *don't make me send you a wagon pokey. :0
> *


Yeah, that probably wouldn't be a good idea. I'm having a hard enough time getting my LS finished.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 10:38 AM~5839279
> *Yeah, that probably wouldn't be a good idea. I'm having a hard enough time getting my LS finished.
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm probably going to bow out the LS contest, I'm still working on my clip and I haven't hardly done anything else to it, I been working on the Ford and Cadillac. I'm in on this one though, gives me more time to prepare and focus.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2006, 01:00 PM~5840052
> *I'm probably going to bow out the LS contest, I'm still working on my clip and I haven't hardly done anything else to it, I been working on the Ford and Cadillac.  I'm in on this one though, gives me more time to prepare and focus.
> *


with this 60 Impala, NOT a Jimmy Flintstone or R&R product promo repop, this is a corrected wagon by Promolite.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

oh, and I never heard of Colorado reppin the west, I'm holding it down with Dave on this one


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2006, 02:05 PM~5840076
> *oh, and I never heard of Colorado reppin the west, I'm holding it down with Dave on this one
> *


SO YOUR GONNA REP THE MID WEST :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2006, 03:05 PM~5840076
> *oh, and I never heard of Colorado reppin the west, I'm holding it down with Dave on this one
> *



LOL !Shit BigPOPPA ! Looks like are hands will be full on this ! Looks like candymancaddy showed up to piss them off and left us to back up the shit talk !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 11:38 AM~5839279
> *Yeah, that probably wouldn't be a good idea. I'm having a hard enough time getting my LS finished.*


im with you on this.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 04:20 PM~5841425
> *LOL !Shit BigPOPPA ! Looks like are hands will be full on this ! Looks like candymancaddy showed up to piss them off and left us to back up the shit talk !
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 05:20 PM~5841425
> *LOL !Shit BigPOPPA ! Looks like are hands will be full on this ! Looks like candymancaddy showed up to piss them off and left us to back up the shit talk !
> *


I TOLD CANDYMAN JUST TO SELL IT TO ME!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 25 2006, 06:40 PM~5841495
> *
> *


What happen Why you say you backing out ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

we will discuss it later....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you ant to start it yet !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i havent .... just choosing the wheels.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST SELLIT ALREADY...IT WILL LOOK BETTER ON MY SHELF!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

im going to get in this challenge and im planing on building my own wagon and was wondering if i can get started on building the roof the extra two doors and rear door, so that way when its time to enter the challenge i will have a wagon not just a 2 door impala


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

bro sorry but its only far that we all start at the same time !


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 25 2006, 10:33 AM~5839248
> *so the 66 chevelle wagon is ok? :dunno:
> if so i'll come in from the east
> *


x2... :dunno:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 06:17 PM~5842288
> *bro sorry but its only far that we all start at the same time !
> *


its not like im going to get ahead of you guys  im going to have to make my wagon from a hardtop impala and you guys already have the wagons


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 25 2006, 09:22 PM~5842324
> *x2... :dunno:
> *


YES the 66 chevelle will be ok but you cant start till the 1st of Sept !


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 07:30 PM~5842379
> *YES the 66 chevelle will be ok but you cant start till the 1st of Sept !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 25 2006, 09:34 PM~5842419
> *:thumbsup:
> *


where you from ! That plays a BIG part of this build off!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 25 2006, 09:26 PM~5842348
> *its not like im going to get ahead of you guys   im going to have to make my wagon from a hardtop impala and you guys already have the wagons
> *



I dont want to be the DICK here but thats a build off ! You have to pull it off with in the time limit ! You Know if we let you start now because of your body mods then some 1 else is going to want start beacuse there doing this or that! If you want in on this you CANT START TIL THE SEPT<1ST !


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 06:39 PM~5842460
> *I dont want to be the DICK here but thats a build off ! You have to pull it off with in the time limit ! You Know if we let you start now because of your body mods then some 1 else is going to want start beacuse there doing this or that!  If you want in on this you CANT START TIL THE SEPT<1ST !
> *


ok


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Can we start sending stuff to be plated at least? I think I already got some done, but just asking.


----------



## 880641 (Apr 23, 2006)

im in OHIO :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2006, 08:18 PM~5842708
> *Can we start sending stuff to be plated at least?  I think I already got some done, but just asking.
> *


i don't see why not.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

I would like to join this buid off-SERIOUS C.C>-MID-WEST
if it aint too late!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jul 26 2006, 03:38 AM~5844162
> *I would like to join this buid off-SERIOUS C.C>-MID-WEST
> if it aint too late!
> *


Everyone is welcomed to join ! It will start on the 1st of SEPT.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

When's the end date? If it's open to eveyone then I'll rep the dirty south pacific. (skitz)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The end date will be oct 1st ! Its a 1 month build off!


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Hearse's count as wagon's right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 26 2006, 06:11 AM~5844345
> *Hearse's count as wagon's right?
> *


I would say yes ! But thats up to the others in the contest ! I cant make all the rules !


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 07:36 PM~5842434
> *where you from ! That plays a BIG part of this build off!
> *


fla...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 26 2006, 05:34 PM~5847704
> *fla...
> *


So if you get in here on this your covering the EAST SIDE !


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

whats the prize? hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

east side huh?.....i'll see what i can do with it....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Jul 26 2006, 05:53 PM~5847828
> *whats the prize? hehehe :biggrin:
> *



YOU BE ABLE TO RUN YOUR MOUTH ! You will be able to say I AM THE SHIT ! you know something along that line LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 26 2006, 04:11 AM~5844345
> *Hearse's count as wagon's right?
> *


[/COLOR][/SIZE]*YOU KNOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Ha ha, it's on then. I got one I was going to do anyway, might as well be my entry for the build off.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hearses are the original wagons......


----------



## 880641 (Apr 23, 2006)

can i use this kit? if i use the wagon
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ERTL-1-25-Scale-19...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 880641_@Jul 27 2006, 10:00 PM~5855624
> *can i use this kit? if i use the wagon
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ERTL-1-25-Scale-19...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Its got to be the wagon! I for 1 would fill in the roof ! It comes with a big glass opening type roof thats ugly as fuck i would make it soild like a real wagon !


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Check the link:
http://www.lastsummer.com/wagon/list60.html


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 09:07 PM~5855686
> *Its got to be the wagon! I for 1 would fill in the roof ! It comes with a big glass opening type roof thats ugly as fuck i would make it soild like a real wagon !
> *


MINI THE LINCOLN WAGON LOOKS CLEAN ON SOME WIRES...,BUT YEAH THE CLEAR ROOF HAS TO BE COVERED!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Alright Im a east as it gets, Im in Massachusetts, Im in aiight, gotta get me a wagon


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 29 2006, 09:55 AM~5864318
> *Check the link:
> http://www.lastsummer.com/wagon/list60.html
> *


can you order from there???


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't think so, I think it's just a database of all the wagon models that have been made. Try copying and pasting the name's of the model's or resin bodies you're after into an ebay search. I just posted it so people knew which 60's wagon's were made.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

When's this build jump off, I thought it was today. Let's get it on! :wave:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i think it said sept 1st


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh, for real? I got mine all mapped out and I'm mad keen to get into it. Fuck it, I can wait. Shit I ain't even from East or West, I'm comin from way down South. I just want to build this fuckin wagon!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAN'T LET THIS GET AWAY!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hope you BOYS are ready for a midwest tornado to rip this shit up....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 2 2006, 09:25 PM~5892953
> *hope you BOYS  are ready for a midwest tornado to rip this shit up....
> *


well the only tornado's around here don't even move paper around. all noise no action. so bring it.
i know you heard of el nino. well im el biggso. and im going to rip you a new ass hole.  and leave nothing standing when im done with you.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 LOOKS LIKE THE WEST IS COMING OUT STRONG :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2006, 09:40 PM~5893065
> *well the only tornado's around here don't even move paper around. all noise no action. so bring it.
> i know you heard of el nino. well im el biggso. and im going to rip you a new ass hole.  and  leave nothing standing when im done.
> *



AAAAWWWW SHIT!! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2006, 09:40 PM~5893065
> *well the only tornado's around here don't even move paper around. all noise no action. so bring it.
> i know you heard of el nino. well im el biggso. and im going to rip you a new ass hole.  and  leave nothing standing when im done.
> *


play nice...... 

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 































































.








































































..... please..... :happysad:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

im even going to put my project for the nnl on hold, just for this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 25 2006, 05:28 PM~5841705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REMEMBER?.......*







YOU WILL........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

member you member.  :twak: 

:biggrin: 

you will when im done.!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me---->







<-----everyone else.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok you win ...im not into that S&M shit. dam boygeorge


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 2 2006, 10:03 PM~5893225
> *me---->
> 
> 
> ...



whoop that trick. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh SHIT! what the hell is CANDY thinking ! BOY dont bite off more then you can chew ! Dont forget BACK IT UP! or PUT IT UP ! And i am on your side of town , if they go for you then that puts me in the line of fire ! And i dont want my ass handed to me LOL! NOW i have to bring it and bring it BIG!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2006, 11:49 PM~5893499
> *Oh SHIT!  what the hell is CANDY thinking !  BOY dont bite off more then you can chew ! Dont forget BACK IT  UP! or PUT IT UP !  And i am on your side of town , if they go for you then that puts me in the line of fire ! And i dont want my ass handed to me LOL! NOW i have to bring it and bring it BIG!
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2006, 10:49 PM~5893499
> *Oh SHIT!  what the hell is CANDY thinking !  BOY dont bite off more then you can chew ! Dont forget BACK IT  UP! or PUT IT UP !  And i am on your side of town , if they go for you then that puts me in the line of fire ! And i dont want my ass handed to me LOL! NOW i have to bring it and bring it BIG!
> *


 :banghead: candyass. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2006, 09:46 PM~5905946
> *:banghead: candyass. :biggrin:
> *


biggass :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i cant wait to get started this wagon is staring at me telling me to cut it http://kcsr.org/images/smiles/yup.gif


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that didnt work lol (trying to rob candymans lil smiles)


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ya gotta put them in the image tags.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: WHAT THE F**K NOBODY WANTS TO JOIN? :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

HAHAHAHA! I can allready predict this one!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Aug 8 2006, 07:50 AM~5923923
> *HAHAHAHA! I can allready predict this one!
> *


me too ,.................................. i win :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i would join this, but i have no 60's chev wagons. im in "the big O!"


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

where is the big O?? ive seen these 66 chevelle wagons at walmart all the time


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 9 2006, 05:21 AM~5931224
> *where is the big O?? ive seen these 66 chevelle wagons at walmart all the time
> *



Omaha, Nebraska
yes its BIG i know i know......everyone thinks nebraska is full of horse shit and corn! ok ....well most of it is...but not omaha lol 
www.accessomaha.com pretty much sums it up for the most part...

yeah wally had them...but they are gone at all 7 supercenters we have. i will see if i can hunt something up, i have connections


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: i was thinking Orlando

just check with beto or 1ofakind here on layitlow 
they both sell kits and parts  

and damn u build some clean rides :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 9 2006, 05:40 AM~5931280
> *:biggrin: i was thinking Orlando
> 
> just check with beto or 1ofakind here on layitlow
> ...



LOL i guess Orlando would be bigger lol we have close to 810,000 people here...but anyways.....
thanks! i will check around for a wagon. and thank you for the compliment!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

oh snap! after sitting here wishing i had a wagon.....AND JUST TO MAKE SURE.....we can use any 60's chevy wagon right????





if so, i have a 65 chevelle i could build. let me know if this is cool......is there a deadline? if i read right 30 days? there is no way i can finish it that quick unless you want me to toss into a box full of glue and let it dry LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes you can use that wagon ! But the 30 day time limit is in place to make it a build off! Do what you can do in the 30 days and the best man built kit wins !


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

heres a dumbass question.....build has started, right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

No build starts Sept.1st !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 9 2006, 04:08 PM~5934624
> *Yes you can use that wagon ! But the 30 day time limit is in place to make it a build off! Do what you can do in the 30 days and the best  man  built kit wins !
> *




ok cool. well right now i am building a 62 bel air for another forum contest, so that is on my bench. i understand the idea behind the "build off" but it will take me too long to build mine. i need parts which i don't have. UGH......... i will pass on this one....BUT i will still build my wagon in another topic when i get the chance. thanks man


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

No problem ! Please share the build with us !


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 9 2006, 02:12 PM~5934664
> *No build starts Sept.1st !
> *


thought so...thanx


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 9 2006, 04:16 PM~5934692
> *thought so...thanx
> *



hey your slogan just got me.....i mean no disrespect cuz i don't like the haters either.....but DAMN this is the FUGLIEST car i have ever seen!!!!!! i took this pic just so when i said i saw the FUGLIEST car , they would not think i was lying! lol
notice the rear of the trunk "HATER HURTER" .....someone should beat his ass for even painting them rims .....im gonna go puke!























SORRY.....i just had to ....will not stray off topic again in this thread.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 9 2006, 02:26 PM~5934765
> *hey your slogan just got me.....i mean no disrespect cuz i don't like the haters either.....but DAMN this is the FUGLIEST car i have ever seen!!!!!! i took this pic just so when i said i saw the FUGLIEST car , they would not think i was lying! lol
> notice the rear of the trunk "HATER HURTER" .....someone should beat his ass for even painting them rims .....im gonna go puke!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: i here ya......shit is fugly!....it what im namin my ride....a LOWRIDER!...candied and muraled frame, drippin wet paint, double gate pretty car....trust me HATER HURTER will fit it just right!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:26 PM~5934765
> *hey your slogan just got me.....i mean no disrespect cuz i don't like the haters either.....but DAMN this is the FUGLIEST car i have ever seen!!!!!! i took this pic just so when i said i saw the FUGLIEST car , they would not think i was lying! lol
> notice the rear of the trunk "HATER HURTER" .....someone should beat his ass for even painting them rims .....im gonna go puke!
> 
> ...


The chrome balls look "ok"


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

you left yourself wide open on that comment lol.....but i never think balls are "ok" unless they are mine LOL .....messin with ya


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, well I'd join the build off, but I'm fresh outta wires and not sure I could finsh in 30 days....hmmmm I'll have to think about this one.

and one more thing the only wagon I have is the '66 Chevelle and I don't think it looks to good as a lowrider, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2006, 06:44 PM~5936148
> *Ok, well I'd join the build off, but I'm fresh outta wires and not sure I could finsh in 30 days....hmmmm I'll have to think about this one.
> 
> and one more thing the only wagon I have is the '66 Chevelle and I don't think it looks to good as a lowrider, but we'll have to see.
> *


which is the reason why im heistating to join no to mention i have worked on some parts


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Well I can't wait, even if i ain't from the WEST or MIDWEST. I ain't got a 60's wagon but I ain't gonna let that stop me. I'll be cuttin plastic, I've been wanting to build this one for a while and why not enter it in the buildoff. You guy's will keep me motivated to get it done, I wanna keep my plan's on the DL for now till the buildoff drops though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 9 2006, 08:22 PM~5936441
> *Well I can't wait, even if i ain't from the WEST or MIDWEST. I ain't got a 60's wagon but I ain't gonna let that stop me. I'll be cuttin plastic, I've been wanting to build this one for a while and why not enter it in the buildoff. You guy's will keep me motivated to get it done, I wanna keep my plan's on the DL for now till the buildoff drops though.
> *


GOOD DEAL ! BRO build it ! I know your not from the states so think of the Shit talkin you can do to use if you win LOL! 

What wagon you got !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh shit , i just noticed hes from new zealand . is the mota legal there?


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Mota? You mean herb?

And BTW looks like I'll be reppin th whole southern hemisphere, lol.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 9 2006, 06:42 PM~5936581
> *Mota? You mean herb?
> 
> *


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Nah, I wish. We alway's got fools lobbying to legalize it.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

actually the only place i know of being legal is Kenya, Africa and Amsterdam.....no i don't study this shit or anything lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Aug 9 2006, 03:23 PM~5935147
> *The chrome balls look "ok"
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2006, 01:24 PM~5936456
> *What wagon you got !
> *


Well I got something 60's but it aint a wagon......
























YET!!!

Like I said I'll be cuttin plastic and dippin into my parts box but I'm keepin it on the DL till the buildoff drops. 

BTW, what up with the chrome ball's!? :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

What about the EAST? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 10 2006, 07:03 PM~5944018
> *What about the EAST? :biggrin:
> *


build a donk wagon? :biggrin:   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 10:12 PM~5944030
> *build a donk wagon? :biggrin:      :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


we aint that tacky :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: YO BIGGS.....ARE YOU GOING TO BE AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC THIS YEAR IN VICTORVILLE(NOVEMBER)? HIT ME BACK HOMIE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 12 2006, 01:39 PM~5954011
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


noooo dont do it please :tears:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 12 2006, 02:39 PM~5954011
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


had planned it since last year


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

i hate to post this but they dont look good all jacked up. this is one i did and now im waitin for 13'z to put on it..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 11 2006, 02:15 PM~5949207
> *:wave: YO BIGGS.....ARE YOU GOING TO BE AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC THIS YEAR IN VICTORVILLE(NOVEMBER)? HIT ME BACK HOMIE!
> *


i'll be the homie. hit me up. there is 1 this month too! on the 20th


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2006, 02:06 PM~5954108
> *i'll be the homie. hit me up. there is 1 this month too! on the 20th
> *


wheres the show gonna be at on the 20th dawg? .....also did u see my project regal? we need to do sumthin with it! hit me back....add me to ur list on here,or gat at me on yahoo messenger:lowridermodels user name!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IS THE MIDWEST READY?  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i hope they are ready..just getting my ammunition ready to do this dam thing. :biggrin: 

my third bench seat. in the making




























the third seat.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THE MIDWEST DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT THAT!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 15 2006, 03:37 PM~5974883
> *THE MIDWEST DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT THAT!
> *


i dont think they do :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT YOU HIDING IN THE BACKGROUND?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

a biggs do you build in front of your computer ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 15 2006, 04:37 PM~5974883
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>are you sure????  [/u][/i]*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang BIGGS That set of seats is going to be sweet ! and Candy you better be on the up and up on this 1 homie ! I am glad I an't at this all alone but You better bring Homie ! You Know my thinking , If you cant keep up then your just left behind ! And BIGGS and Marinate ! I READY ! 15 days and counting ! 

LOL! This is going to be like the Monte Build i bet ! I be the only 1 done Watch LOL! LOL!LOL! 

Just Joking ! Biggs will be there at the end ! Win or Lose FINISH THE FUCKING KIT FOR ONCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That goes for everyone in the Build off! 

I fix your little wagon REAL SOON !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 15 2006, 05:49 PM~5975384
> *a biggs do you build in front of your computer ?
> *


most of the main fabrication, cutting, and painting is done in the shop.











all the lil thing's like assembly, scratch mold making, test fitting, and pouring resin is done at my desk.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I'm in.....add another for the MIDWEST!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 12 2006, 04:39 PM~5954011
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man I feel like kicking you in the dick :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah+Aug 19 2006, 08:24 AM~5999892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant start yet !!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 19 2006, 10:04 AM~5999990
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> you cant start yet !!!
> *


NOT TILL THE 1ST :biggrin:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

So what's the deal, do we post up a pic of our unbuilt kit and / or parts with our name and the date on the 1st for entry?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2006, 10:56 AM~5999959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: now you must glue the roof piece back on then take a pic.lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats how it comes....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOPE GOT TO GLUE IT ON THE MAKE IT A WAGON!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

although you had to cut the trunk out ..... CHEATER!!!! LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

although you had to cut the trunk out ..... CHEATER!!!! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 19 2006, 10:52 AM~6000166
> *although you had to cut the trunk out ..... CHEATER!!!! LOL!
> *


NOPE NOT A CHEATER...HAD TO MAKE IT A WAGON! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2006, 08:53 AM~6000170
> *NOPE NOT A CHEATER...HAD TO MAKE IT A WAGON! :biggrin:
> *


well then i guess i can start making my wagon


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Add Another for the west


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2006, 11:17 AM~6000494
> *Add Another for the west
> 
> 
> ...



I Just Gotta Finish Makin It :biggrin:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Goddamn! You guy's started converting your ride's into wagon's already. Shit I though the buildoff was start to finish from the first. So I should be cuttin mine up and converting it now too huh?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 19 2006, 02:17 PM~6001350
> *Goddamn! You guy's started converting your ride's into wagon's already. Shit I though the buildoff was start to finish from the first. So I should be cuttin mine up and converting it now too huh?
> *


yea im doind that right now :cheesy:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

working on converting the lincoln tonight


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

well, hell, I want to open the hood on mine, can I start on that?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 19 2006, 06:39 PM~6001594
> *well, hell, I want to open the hood on mine, can I start on that?
> *


Looks like everyone else is starting on theirs, so why not.......But I think that the RULES state, NO work can be start till the START DATE!! 

:buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well hell since mines a wagong allready , can i paint mine?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I think everyone needs to hold off till we get a better RULING on this LOL

I don't care either way, as long as they convert it into a wagon and thats all, NO PAINT yet!!! ......or primer!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 19 2006, 06:02 PM~6001662
> *Looks like everyone else is starting on theirs, so why not.......But I think that the RULES state, NO work can be start till the START DATE!!
> 
> :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


yeah im only doing the wagon bits i got another one in progress if i get antsy about it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 19 2006, 05:02 PM~6001662
> *Looks like everyone else is starting on theirs, so why not.......But I think that the RULES state, NO work can be start till the START DATE!!
> 
> :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



it clearly states WAGON CHALLENGE

so there is nothing worng with converting cars into wagons

because its not called lets convert carsinto wagons challenge its just wagon so ima contnue 2 make mine into a wagon so by the starting date i have a WAGON 2 work on

:uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 19 2006, 05:14 PM~6001710
> *I think everyone needs to hold off till we get a better RULING on this LOL
> 
> I don't care either way, as long as they convert it into a wagon and thats all, NO PAINT yet!!! ......or primer!!
> *




Lol how u gonna say theres no Problem with convertin your car but no primer????


well im sure most people use primer 2 seal their body work :banghead:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2006, 07:51 PM~6001852
> *Lol how u gonna say theres no Problem with convertin your car but no primer????
> well im sure most people use primer 2 seal their body work :banghead:
> *


I'm just tryin to be fair about it, cause if you primer over your body work then everybody should be able to have theirs in primer also.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

you guy's can do what you wan't to your car's. but it still wont help you out any. even with a 2 month head start i'll still whip your ass's. mine is still the same way it was out of the box all i made for it was the 3rd bench seat. and that's aftermarket.
so go ahead and knock yourself out. it still won't matter. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2006, 08:02 PM~6001908
> *you guy's can do what you wan't to your car's. but it still wont help you out any. even with a 2 month head start i'll still whip your ass's.  mine is still the same way it was out of the box all i made for it was the 3rd bench seat. and that's aftermarket.
> so go ahead and knock yourself out. it still won't matter. :biggrin:
> *


Amen...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i will post a pic of mine in the raw the day the contest start's. with nothing done to it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ill do the rest on the 1st


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2006, 06:08 PM~6001934
> *i will post a pic of mine in the raw the day the contest start's.  with nothing done to it.
> *



X2

only my wagon conversion is gonna be the only thing done


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Alright then, fuck it I'm a get to cuttin. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 19 2006, 06:23 PM~6002040
> *Alright then, fuck it I'm a get to cuttin.  :cheesy:
> *


don't be scurd. :0 if your scurd buy a dog. or go to church


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO BIGGS....CAN I GET IN ON THE WAGON CHALLENGE????AND WHEN DOES IT START?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 19 2006, 07:51 PM~6002458
> *YO BIGGS....CAN I GET IN ON THE WAGON CHALLENGE????AND WHEN DOES IT START?
> *


yes u can my brother. 9-1-06 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2006, 08:05 PM~6002550
> *yes u can my brother.  9-1-06  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FIRME.THANX HOLMES!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2006, 06:02 PM~6001908
> *you guy's can do what you wan't to your car's. but it still wont help you out any. even with a 2 month head start i'll still whip your ass's.  mine is still the same way it was out of the box all i made for it was the 3rd bench seat. and that's aftermarket.
> so go ahead and knock yourself out. it still won't matter. :biggrin:
> *


someone has a bigg head ..... oh well makes a better target for my wagon to hit..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 19 2006, 08:40 PM~6002729
> *someone has a bigg head ..... oh well makes a better target for my wagon to hit..... :biggrin:
> *


i talk the talk, and i walk the walk.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

not with two broken leggs from my 69 you wont.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIGGS ! Let these guys get going now and maybe they might finish! LOL!

You and I and Marinate will be sure to pull this off even if we didnt start til the 15 th ! And you Can let theses guys fight it out between them selvies to see who places 4th LOL! The real game is between Me and You Brother ! You Know what going drop when we get done ! Even if i am the 1 you and the rest of the west aim for LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

they can have a head start. but we still are going to hear excuses, why they did not finish.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 12:15 AM~6003166
> *they can have a head start. but we still are going to hear excuses, why they did not finish.
> *


LOL! It so ture Bro ! LOL!


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL. I ain't scured of shit and you'll never catch me at church hoping someone else gonna dip in and save my ass. In fact I'm gonna hold off till the first and do the whole thing start to finish in the one month. I ain't taking the handicap start option, I can do this easy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 20 2006, 01:38 AM~6003516
> *LOL. I ain't scured of shit and you'll never catch me at church hoping someone else gonna dip in and save my ass. In fact I'm gonna hold off till the first and do the whole thing start to finish in the one month. I ain't taking the handicap start option, I can do this easy.
> *


way to go ! Be a man step up and follow the rules ! But BIGGS has a good Point Even with a 1/2 month jump on the game most wont finish !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:

i'll finish this


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

dam another one for the west just got this in the mail. :0


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT ! open it up I want to see it ! PLEASE !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2006, 06:31 PM~6020666
> *OH SHIT ! open it up I want to see it ! PLEASE !
> *


here it is. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM FOOL U FIXED THAT SHIT QIUCK!...IT'S GOING DOWN HOMEBOY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 23 2006, 09:22 AM~6023818
> *DAM FOOL U FIXED THAT SHIT QIUCK!...IT'S GOING DOWN HOMEBOY!
> *


That was the broken 1 ! ?! Heck i PM the guy but never Heard anything ! Or is this a differnt 1 !


Shit I love these wagons !


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

just wandering how many miracles are you allowed in one day looks good now give it back :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have 2 wagons , you pricks better watch out .....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 09:19 AM~6024056
> *i have 2 wagons , you pricks better watch out .....
> *


WATCH OUT FOR WHAT..... :uh: .....YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Aug 23 2006, 07:56 AM~6023941
> *just wandering how many miracles are you allowed in one day looks good now give it back :roflmao:
> *


dam indian giver. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 23 2006, 08:27 AM~6024103
> *WATCH OUT FOR WHAT..... :uh: .....YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


after the wagon contest we will make a bigg's vs candymancaddy. just to teach you a lesson. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 09:59 AM~6024271
> *after the wagon contest we will make a bigg's vs candymancaddy. just to teach you a lesson. :biggrin:
> *


AND AFTER BIGGS IS DONE WHOOPING YOUR ASS...I'LL TAKE WHATS LEFT & GIVE YOU ANOTHER ASS WHOOPEN :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 23 2006, 11:00 AM~6024276
> *AND AFTER BIGGS IS DONE WHOOPING YOUR ASS...I'LL TAKE WHATS LEFT & GIVE YOU ANOTHER ASS WHOOPEN :0
> *



Come on you 2 ! I can only build so many models in Month! So if you both start chasing after Candy I better make room for 2 more kits LOL! 


Candy whats the second wagon ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 03:15 PM~6026220
> *Come on you 2 ! I can only build so many models in  Month! So if you both start chasing after Candy I better make room for 2 more kits LOL!
> Candy whats the second wagon ?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 02:15 PM~6026220
> *Come on you 2 ! I can only build so many models in  Month! So if you both start chasing after Candy I better make room for 2 more kits LOL!
> Candy whats the second wagon ?
> *


dog pile. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

bro biggs ! what you want for the 66 ! you name it


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 23 2006, 08:59 AM~6024271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics in a sec.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 02:20 PM~6026276
> *bro biggs ! what you want for the 66 ! you name it
> *


my boxers back for starter's.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 03:22 PM~6026299
> *my boxers back for starter's.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

alright i wanna join this challenge but i need to get a hold of a wagon. looking for an impala wagon so as soon as i get one ill join in.!!!!! uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 04:22 PM~6026299
> *my boxers back for starter's.
> *


LOL! Always a little prick in the house ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 02:28 PM~6026373
> *LOL! Always a little  prick  in the house ! LOL!
> *


next time your over candy's house

it's just one of those day's :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 04:30 PM~6026390
> *it's just one of those day's :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I feel you ! LOL! 

Man We are doing some carzy shit BRO ! 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*M.C.B.A*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ha ha ha pricks.....










2 count them , 2 wagons for that ass...... :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET......THE NOVA BETTER BE A HOT ROD!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SNAP ! I forgot the 63 Nova panel ! You have to add the side windows to make it a wagon ! This a a sedan delivery build off ! LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

its still a wagon with or without side windows....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i still have my other 61 and 63 wagon and my 64 chevelle wagon too. :biggrin: 
but one will be enough to do the job


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my wagon 66chevelle (cause im cheap)
havent touched it yet 









you gonna build the 61 for the buildoff biggs?
i want to get one of those sometime


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 23 2006, 02:59 PM~6026712
> *here is my wagon 66chevelle (cause im cheap)
> havent touched it yet
> 
> ...


na / just the 62 imp.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I am going with a 62 also ! 

I going to try and make this a *BIGGS VS MINI* build ! And let Marinate go after Candy !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 04:03 PM~6026761
> *I am going with a 62 also !
> 
> I going to try and make this a BIGGS VS  MINI  build ! And let Marinate  go after  Candy !
> *



THAT WILL WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 02:41 PM~6026495
> *ha ha ha pricks.....
> 
> 
> ...


like i said before and i'll say it again finish one and i'll be happy. but 2 of them don't count your chic's before they have all hatched. remember what i told you about that alligator mouth of your's. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

alligator mouth - maybe . but ill bring it all to the table homie.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i belive somebody asked but can we use the new 56 chevy nomad????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you sure can !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i thought it was 60's wagons only?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WELL LET ME KNOW FOR SURE????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 23 2006, 05:57 PM~6027313
> *WELL LET ME KNOW FOR SURE????
> *



OH Yes i for got ! This is for 1960 to 1969 ! Sorry !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

wessstsssiiiiIiiide!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i might do this one instead of the 62...?










i got wagon's for day's :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

64-65 chevelle?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 09:46 PM~6029894
> *64-65 chevelle?
> *


64. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn im good......who makes that one?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn im good......who makes that one?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

R&R


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 04:41 PM~6026495
> *ha ha ha pricks.....
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Candy ! This is a wagon that was going to on the trailer of the 63 i gave you ! 


I sold a few years back , back its been put in a MODEL CARS magazine a year or so back ! 










You need come tight with it if you enter it into the contest !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS TIGHT MINI!


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn I can't wait for this one, I ain't cheatin but I still get the jump on you guys by half a day because of time zones. :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 25 2006, 01:48 PM~6042848
> *Damn I can't wait for this one, I ain't cheatin but I still get the jump on you guys by half a day because of time zones.   :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


didn't anybody tell you it start's on 09/01/06 US, time. my bad we forgot to tell you. :0 




NOT SO FUNNY NOW HA.

































JUST FUCKING WITH YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

That's cool I would have had to finish early too. While yall are sleepin I'll be creepin.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

.....the day the west was lost.....


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

hhmmm...i wouldnt mind getting in on this. anyone have the hook up on a 65-70 station wagon roof? :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i mingt have a roof , ill om you....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 26 2006, 09:51 AM~6047435
> *.....the day the west was lost.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 10:38 AM~6052637
> *:biggrin:
> *


don't be so cocky boy. i might just have to open all the 5 door's on my wagon just to shut you and the rest of the mid-west up once and for all. full show wagon. so don't tempt me. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

bring it....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2006, 02:36 PM~6053204
> *don't be so cocky boy. i might just have to open all the 5 door's on my wagon just to shut you and the rest of the mid-west up once and for all. full show wagon. so don't tempt me. :biggrin:
> *



HEY!! thats what I was gonna do! Now I gotta come even BIGGer LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2006, 01:36 PM~6053204
> *don't be so cocky boy. i might just have to open all the 5 door's on my wagon just to shut you and the rest of the mid-west up once and for all. full show wagon. so don't tempt me. :biggrin:
> *


X-2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

let your actions speak louder than your words.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 03:23 PM~6053654
> *let your actions speak louder than your words.....
> *



DON'T FORGET "WE BUILD OUR OWN MODELS....WE PAINT OUR OWN MODELS"


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2006, 02:29 PM~6053669
> *DON'T FORGET "WE BUILD OUR OWN MODELS....WE PAINT OUR OWN MODELS"
> *


i pain my own shit too? whats that supposed to mean? :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 03:31 PM~6053677
> *i pain my own shit too? whats that supposed to mean? :angry:
> *


U KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2006, 02:31 PM~6053683
> *U KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!
> *


nope , i paint ALL of my own shit..... i detail ALL of my own shit, and i build ALL of my own shit....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 03:34 PM~6053696
> *nope , i paint ALL of my own shit..... i detail ALL of my own shit, and i build  ALL of my own shit....
> *



WHO DOES YOUR HINGES?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me , do you want a pic of my materials?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 03:40 PM~6053718
> *me , do you want a pic of my materials?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CANDYMAN I JUST LOVE GIVE U SHIT........YOU READY FOR THIS BUILD OFF OR WHAT?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah im ready.... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

if biggs does all the doors open all i got to say is game over :guns: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 27 2006, 09:10 PM~6056600
> *if biggs does all the doors open all i got to say is game over  :guns:  :worship:
> *



_*SO TRUE. M.C.B.A.*_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

May i join? im not that good...........ill represent the west (im in colorado) with a chevelle wagon if thats cool. but to let ya know im really unprepared for this!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 29 2006, 03:06 AM~6064165
> *May i join? im not that good...........ill represent the west (im in colorado) with a chevelle wagon if thats cool. but to let ya know im really unprepared for this!
> *


That wagon will be fine and it doesnt matter how good you build ! Just as long as you give it your best then thats what we are looking for and the fact you are building ! 


So if your for the west then BRING IT !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Alrighty ill pick up my wagon today! starts on the first right?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 29 2006, 08:05 AM~6065045
> *Alrighty ill pick up my wagon today! starts on the first right?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK its just a few days away ! And to think ! WHAT ONE WILL I BUILD !











The 62 or the 60 










Hell we go a month i just might do both !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

uh oh.....


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 2 wagons


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

fucker, do the 62, I'm doing a 60 already :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 29 2006, 11:31 PM~6069989
> *fucker, do the 62, I'm doing a 60 already  :happysad:
> *


LOL! i Seen that ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

you know what im going to build.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2006, 11:58 PM~6070149
> *you know what im going to build.
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass87 (Jun 10, 2006)

damn. i cant wait to see the s##t go down. but know i have to work 12hr's a day so i will just kick back an watch as it all gos down.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey BiggC... what year is that wagon? i want one!!! where can i get one???


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *OK its just a few days away ! And to think ! WHAT ONE WILL I BUILD !*


do the 60, then hook me up with the 62 so i can play :0 ~JO$H~


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 30 2006, 01:48 AM~6070765
> *Hey BiggC... what year is that wagon? i want one!!! where can i get one???
> *



That my friend is a 1965 Chevelle wagon. It's a new reissue from AMT/Ertl, check your local hobby shop, Wal Mart, or better yet, check with the guys on here and see if one of them has one. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2006, 07:07 AM~6071536
> *That my friend is a 1965 Chevelle wagon.  It's a new reissue from AMT/Ertl, check your local hobby shop, Wal Mart, or better yet, check with the guys on here and see if one of them has one.  :biggrin:
> *



can you show the box cuz i dont like the way the 60 nomad looks i converted i might just build a 66 chevelle and the 65 chevelle wagon


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2006, 07:07 AM~6071536
> *That my friend is a 1965 Chevelle wagon.  It's a new reissue from AMT/Ertl, check your local hobby shop, Wal Mart, or better yet, check with the guys on here and see if one of them has one.  :biggrin:
> *


I got an OG one off of ebay about 6 months ago to go with my real 65 chevelle wagon! Now if they would just put out a 67 Impala wagon I would have all my cars covered. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 30 2006, 09:29 AM~6071630
> *can you show the box cuz i dont like the way the 60 nomad looks i converted i might just build a 66 chevelle and the 65 chevelle wagon
> *



Here ya go homies :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anyone got one for sale???!! pm me!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 30 2006, 08:40 PM~6075890
> *Anyone got one for sale???!! pm me!!
> *


_WAL MART ! _


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

I WANNA JOIN..JUST BOUGHT IT 2 HOURS AGO.
THE CONTEST STARTS ON THE 1ST RIGHT? TILL WHEN?


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Starts on the 1st, runs for 1 month. Quick run, go get a kit. lol. :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

with that new release... i might have to build 3.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 30 2006, 09:24 PM~6076148
> *with that new release... i might have to build 3.....
> *


You play it safe and just do 1 ! LOL!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

any 1 can join? if so i want in . wont build nothing fancy but will give it a try


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I just when to walmart and there were NO wagons so i guess i cant be in this one


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i wont be joining in this build off too much stress ahas caused me to need to step back and take a break from the hobby i love , i will be following this topic though , and will be watching waat your are building.... good luck guys.....


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Can you sell me your wagont hen candymancaddy???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nope sorry ima keep it ...


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

FOR SURE...GUYS GOOD LUCK.
IMA DO WHAT I CAN.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 30 2006, 08:57 PM~6076615
> *i wont be joining in this build off too  much stress ahas caused me to need to step back and take a break from the hobby i love , i will be following this topic though , and will be watching waat your are building.... good luck guys.....
> *



BULLSHIT!! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 30 2006, 10:04 PM~6077024
> *BULLSHIT!!  :cheesy:
> *


for real man , home life , along with the pressure of running a shop are getting to me .i need to take a step back and figure everything out. therefore ive put several projects on hold . im going to finish my ls for the buildoff tonight , but after that im going to lay low.....


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

I won't have access to a camera tommorrow so I took my photo's today (don't know about you guys but its Thursday over here, timezones). Wanna see what I got? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

have at it...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 30 2006, 10:35 PM~6077179
> *for real man , home life , along with the pressure of running a shop are getting to me .i need to take a step back and figure everything out. therefore ive put several projects on hold . im going to finish my ls for the buildoff tonight , but after that im going to lay low.....
> *


1 DOWN 3 TO GO.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 12:40 AM~6077198
> *1 DOWN 3 TO GO.
> *



Mine might not turn out as nice as your Biggs, but you're not getting rid of me that easy LOL :tongue:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 30 2006, 10:40 PM~6077198
> *1 DOWN 3 TO GO.
> *


 :angry: :angry: i aint scared , just dont have time or energy....


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Not me dogg, lets do this.










Erase one reppin Aotearoa New Zealand with a 65 Pontiac Superior hearse.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh damn.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 30 2006, 10:35 PM~6077179
> *for real man , home life , along with the pressure of running a shop are getting to me .i need to take a step back and figure everything out. therefore ive put several projects on hold . im going to finish my ls for the buildoff tonight , but after that im going to lay low.....
> *



Well if you for real then that sucks. 
I know the feeling about taking breaks. Thats why I only do the shit for fun and to relax. If it stressed me out all the time and caused pressure I wouldn't build them. Even the LS build off, shit pissed me the fuck off and wasn't fun anymore. So the motherfucker has just been sitting there for the last 3 weeks untouched.   I'll get around to it one day.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Candyman, I was lookin foward to seein what you came up with.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ill still be working on it but it will take way longer than a month....


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anyone have a wagon to sell to me walmart doesnt have any?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ill still be working on it but it will take way longer than a month.... 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


CAN I GET ANOTHER VIOLIN PLEASE. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 30 2006, 10:03 PM~6077305
> *ill still be working on it but it will take way longer than a month....
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Oh, Oh sounds like you will need yet another 2 violins :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Wll its better them get out the way now ! Cause if i got to take on the west WIth just me and BIG C we dont need anyone holding us Back ! 


_*I AM IN IT FOR THE LONG HAUL !*_ (lol! the whole month LOL!)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

_ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST!_


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well about 45 min to go time :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Aug 30 2006, 09:50 PM~6075940
> *I WANNA JOIN..JUST BOUGHT IT 2 HOURS AGO.
> THE CONTEST STARTS ON THE 1ST RIGHT? TILL WHEN?
> 
> ...


I almost bought that kit today.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

cuz im cheap


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I am ready ! I month Put out or SHUT OUT !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Opp's I forgot to add "WAGON BUILD OFF" to my sign, so here it is LOL


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

FUCK!!!!!!! I NEED "AA" BATTERIES FOR MY CAMERA!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

MY PIC WILL BE UP SOON THOUGH..IN THE NEXT 15 MINUTES...WHEN I FIND SOME DAMN BATTERIES IN THIS HOUSE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

pick mines up in a couple of hours.wont be as fancy as yours will be but fuck it im going to try


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S ON HOMIE'S


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 02:11 AM~6084129
> *"MIDWEST" is gonna take that shit back !!!!!! LOL*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HMMMMMM I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2006, 02:33 AM~6084196
> *HMMMMMM I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I hear ya, but it's all in fun and keeps everyone on their toe's LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 31 2006, 11:35 PM~6084208
> *I hear ya, but it's all in fun and keeps everyone on their toe's LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:  YEAH I KNOW!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

hear you go biggc just a lil something to sleep on. and candy ain't you glad you didn't get in on this. this is only the beginning of your end !!!!!!



















and this only took me 20min. :biggrin: i got something for that ass.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

For those who missed it, I posted my entry yesterday back on page 17, because I knew I would't have access to a camera today. I know this is a West vs Midwest thing but I want to build off against the layitlow builders for the challenge and to represent where I'm from. So here it is.


> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 31 2006, 05:49 PM~6077251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 03:28 AM~6084333
> *hear you go biggc just a lil something to sleep on. and candy ain't you glad you didn't get in on this. this is only the beginning of your end !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


RUT ROW.. LOL .. Thats ok, you do what you do and I'll do what I do. I already said mine might not be as nice as yours, but damnit I'm gonna give it my best bro :biggrin: well my best for a 30 day build.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

i'm in fuckers


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALITTLE SOMETHING FOR THE MID-WEST! :0


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

You already had sent the undies out to be chromed?

Is that legal?

Would it be equivelant to starting to paint already before the start?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 1 2006, 08:50 AM~6085047
> *You already had sent the undies out to be chromed?
> 
> Is that legal?
> ...


NOPE NOTHING GOT SENT BOUGHT IT PLATED HOMIE!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Ahh, ok then.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 1 2006, 08:52 AM~6085060
> *Ahh, ok then.
> *


AFTERMARKET STUFF!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice undies for a wagon


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

all the stuff beside's what come's in the resin kit is considerd aftermarket.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 1 2006, 09:29 AM~6085272
> *Nice undies for a wagon
> *


ARE YOU IN ON THE BUILD OFF?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I dont really like how that 60 nomad turned out overall looks

so ima go hit up the hobby store in a lil bit and buy a chevelle wagon or 2 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 10:30 AM~6085274
> *all the stuff beside's what come's in the resin kit is considerd aftermarket.
> *



Aftermarket ? That shit is bling bling ! At least this time you wont be stress of the deadline waiting on chrome ! SMART MOVE BRO! 

BIGGS that grill looks good ! Mine i started working my kit last night and R&R SUCKS ! 

I should have just waited to start my 65 for this ! It would be easier to build a wagon i think then fix this LOL! 


No but for real LETS ENJOY THIS BUILD OFF!

BiggC 30 days ! Show us what you got Brother ! 

Erase one ! That project looks like a lot of work there hope it all come together for you !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BLING BLING EVERTIME I COME AROUND LAYITLOW IS BLING BLING!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 11:32 AM~6085306
> *ARE YOU IN ON THE BUILD OFF?
> *


No, I wish, I could have bought a wagon yesterday, but I don't have all the other stuff to do the build off anyway. I have NO supplies at all right now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a little i got done today ! I got to go to work i be back Late ! Its Friday so i hope to see you guys making progress! 


































Lots to go ! See you in a few hours !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET IT'S FRIDAY GOT UP AT 2:30 TO GO TO WORK BROUGHT MY CARS WITH ME!. NICE WAGON MINI...I DID THE SAME THING.
























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD ! I thougt about clipping the front off mine and using the all plastic 1 but If fuck up the wagon i done for ! I 50.00 in this and it already Needs alot of work ! LOL! But i cut up my 62 bubble top to fit in here in peices ! I am going to make my own Interior bucket also ! Useing the 62 plastic kit ! Man for a street car this will more work it then my Monte LS ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 10:38 AM~6085803
> *LOOKS GOOD ! I thougt about clipping the front off mine and using the all plastic 1 but  If fuck up the wagon i done for ! I  50.00 in this and it already  Needs alot of work ! LOL! But i cut up my 62 bubble top to  fit in here in peices ! I am going to make my own Interior  bucket also ! Useing the 62 plastic kit ! Man for a street car this will more work it then my Monte LS ! LOL!
> *



DID YOU TALK TO BIGGS LAST NIGHT? :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i never realy liked working with resin but when i have too i try and use as much plastic as possable.

here's my front the way i do it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the 3rd seat and it going to fold down. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 11:39 AM~6085813
> *DID YOU TALK TO BIGGS LAST NIGHT? :uh:
> *


About What ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 11:26 AM~6086067
> *About What ?
> *


IT WAS A JOKE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 12:06 PM~6085926
> *i never realy liked working with resin but when i have too i try and use as much plastic as possable.
> 
> here's my front the way i do it.
> ...



Dang bro ! everything you got right there is tight ! Cool to see we had the same idea ! I am also using the kit floor board, tub , and the rest of the chassie stuff from the kit ! I went with the resin grille ! I like the way yours is all opened up !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 12:28 PM~6086077
> *IT WAS A JOKE BRO :biggrin:
> *


OH Thats cool! I thought he had something to say to me or something ! That 63 wagon you showed a pic of looks nice ! But arent you going after the Purple 1 ~


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 11:30 AM~6086094
> *OH Thats cool! I thought he had something to say to me or something ! That 63 wagon you showed a pic of looks nice ! But arent you going after the Purple 1 ~
> *


I AM I JUST SHOWED THE UNDIES!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's bro good builder's think alike. :biggrin:
do you need a front plastic grill i'll send it on monday with your other stuff. i got an extra one.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice work guys ill keep my eyes on this one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NO THANKS BIGGS ! I got 1 here BRO ! I just think that when they did this mold @R&R they went off a promo Cause my front fenders roll over alot and i made the hood match the resin grille ! It will give it a differnt look then yours but i think i got it to fit and looking good !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SUNROOF TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

n/p nomie. even thoe it's a biuld off challenge, i still got love for the other builder's.
and will help them when i can.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 12:38 PM~6086144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DANG ! He done pop the top on that BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT GET IT DONE BRO...SLOW DAY AT WORK!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

shit my big ass stood up till 3am last night and had to be to work at 6am.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 11:41 AM~6086174
> *shit my big ass stood up till 3am last night and had to be to work at 6am.
> *


I BEEN UP SINCE 2:30 THIS MORNING


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 10:42 AM~6086185
> *I BEEN UP SINCE 2:30 THIS MORNING
> *


i think you need something to open them eye's...here ya go. :biggrin: 

my dash, still need the tack's and speedo. w/ all aluminum knob's.










i know im giving to much up too soon, but you all can follow my lead. :roflmao:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn! Not even a full day yet and we are already seeing some nice stuff. Keep it up.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 1 2006, 11:29 AM~6086489
> *Damn! Not even a full day yet and we are already seeing some nice stuff. Keep it up.
> *


I can pop this out in a few day's. but i don't wan't to make the mid-west look too bad. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 09:28 AM~6085729
> *Just a little i got done today ! I got to go to work  i be back Late ! Its Friday so i hope to see you guys making progress!
> 
> 
> ...




thats the shyt right there mini!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the original resin..GONE..










NOW IT'S ALL GOING TO BE PLASTIC.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

this is all ive got done so far


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 01:10 PM~6086886
> *the original resinWEST GETS DOWN HOMIE :0 :cheesy:*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS THAT GOOD STUFF!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

like everyones progress pics keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

:thumbsup: looking good any body else has chrome undies


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Got It


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

just going with the basic 327. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HE AN'T PLAYIN!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Sep 1 2006, 02:43 PM~6087562
> *looking good Biggs.... :cheesy: go ahead and show them other fools how the WEST GETS DOWN HOMIE :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here is a few more of the engine for the night.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn biggs wasting no time :thumbsup: clean motor


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That is sharp! Going to be wiped up on this By the MR BIGGS !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

This is what i got done so far


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good guys!
I'm kinda wishin' I had gotten in on this.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks for the help


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

My entry, 1960 Nomad resin








got down on it a little yesterday, I already see a lot of challenges. Ripped open the hood, I will use the 60 Impala hood and maybe the cowl section. Actually, I'm using just about everything from the Impala kit. The resin kit tub is a lot shallower than the kit. Picture shows it with the chassis shaved down to fit. You can see the interior sticking up. I'll be making new interior panels sort of like Biggs made. To complete the "illusion" the front seats will have to sit lower and probably lop the top of the rear seat off.

Plus the damn thing has a little bit of a warp that hopefully will straighten out with the chassis and glass in. Two rear pillars broke but that should be an easy fix. Lots of test fitting in this build


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I know Me Biggs and Marinate are only using t he resin bodies Everything else we got are from the kit or being made ! Good luck to you POPPA ~


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

am i too late....?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET CANDYMAN U ENTERING RIGHT SINCE YOU DIDN'T FINISH THE LS BUILD OFF?.......BIG POPPA BUILD THAT 60 LIKE THE DEABLAS OLD ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG POPPA IT'S THAT CHROME I SEE ALREADY? :biggrin:


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

im from canada could i still join??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by patdeman_@Sep 2 2006, 01:03 PM~6092246
> *im from canada could i still join??
> *


yup. :biggrin:


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

i might join with the chevelle wagon kit il thell yall tomorow :thumbsup:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

oct 1st
1 month build off


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it's called pick your poison. 
i just don't wan't to hurt the mid-west too bad they are still my homie's. :biggrin: 
the door line's look off but it's cause the door's are partly open. still thinking about it. once i start the dremal there's no turnning back..
should i just kill'em or just wound'em?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh come on Biggs, it's no fun to just get wounded, if you're gonna do it, just kill us, end our pain. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah lol..just stop the suffering!! :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LIKE THAT OPENING DOORS ON THE WAGON HUH!.....
MINE IS ALREADY PAINTED!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i just started puttying the top on mine its gonna be a quick build for me i aint getting fancy


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice monte in the background


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2006, 12:45 PM~6092166
> * SWEET CANDYMAN U ENTERING RIGHT SINCE YOU DIDN'T FINISH THE LS BUILD OFF?.......BIG POPPA BUILD THAT 60 LIKE THE DEABLAS OLD ONE! :biggrin:
> *


I thought about it. Know which issue of LRM it is?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 2 2006, 09:26 PM~6093936
> *I thought about it.  Know which issue of LRM it is?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: i'll have to check


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2006, 12:51 PM~6092198
> *BIG POPPA IT'S THAT CHROME I SEE ALREADY? :biggrin:
> *


yup. I have a big box of plated stuff that's been done for years. I'm bummin' though, the chrome flaked off the bumper and the kit bumper is too wide. I might have the Elco to use it from though


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 2 2006, 09:27 PM~6093946
> *yup.  I have a big box of plated stuff that's been done for years.  I'm bummin' though, the chrome flaked off the bumper and the kit bumper is too wide.  I might have the Elco to use it from though
> *


sweet.... u on the west or the midwest?


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 2 2006, 01:48 PM~6092725
> *it's called pick your poison.
> i just don't wan't to hurt the mid-west too bad they are still my homie's. :biggrin:
> the door line's look off but it's cause the door's are partly open. still thinking about it. once i start the dremal there's no turnning back..
> ...


 Orale looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2006, 08:33 PM~6093968
> *sweet.... u on the west or the midwest?
> *


on the east side of the Rockies, gotta be the midwest


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 2 2006, 09:54 PM~6094036
> *on the east side of the Rockies, gotta be the midwest
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that will work :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 2 2006, 04:48 PM~6092725
> *it's called pick your poison.
> i just don't wan't to hurt the mid-west too bad they are still my homie's. :biggrin:
> the door line's look off but it's cause the door's are partly open. still thinking about it. once i start the dremal there's no turnning back..
> ...



YOU CARZY MAN ! That has to be done ! Not just to clowin here but when you post that bitch up at a show them fuck will be lost !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

shaved the roof and hood ill be ready to paint it tommorow. not goint to do nothing fancy on this,


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2006, 10:12 PM~6094391
> *YOU CARZY  MAN !  That has to be done ! Not just to clowin here but when  you post that bitch up at a show them fuck will be lost !
> *


thank's david .... :biggrin: 
here is the setup im using on the wagon. all aluminum.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i like the shaved hood/roof 
:thumbsup: biggs that 62 is gonna be BADASS
what a fantastic car to lose to  
well here is what i got done today (still needs some more straighting/sanding)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice job Stilldown ! Way to look at the stars and the open rear gate is cool ! Are you going to hinge it ?


BIGGS that set up is sweet ! 

I didnt even touch mine today ! I got something on my mind thats burning me up ! I couldnt dream of anything today so i didnt even touch it ! But You guys seem to be ready to rock and roll ! I need to get some things stright and then i be more into it ! LOL! 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ! And Biggs Take it easy on us! Its post be a quick build ! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2006, 03:02 PM~5840066
> *with this 60 Impala, NOT a Jimmy Flintstone or R&R product promo repop, this is a corrected wagon by Promolite.
> 
> 
> ...




does Promolite have a website?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

OK GUYS....I HAVE ARCHIVED THE MONTE CARLO BUILD OFF AND AM READY TO DO THIS WAGON BUILD OFF WHEN YOU ARE DONE! 

WILL THERE BE A SEPERATE THREAD FOR THE BUILT MODELS FOR VOTING AGAIN? I WILL NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN WATCH FOR IT AND AGAIN.....WISH I HAD TIME TO JOIN IN ON THIS ONE TOO :0 

HERE IS WHERE THE WAGON PICS WILL BE..

RIGHT HERE


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

OK I'm back on, my connection was down for a while and I moved house today.The body and interior are stretched, roof transplanted. Pics coming soon. :biggrin:

You guys are doing some nice work already.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Some killer work going on in here!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks mini 
i want to but where do you find the brass tubing ?? 
does someone on here sell it ? :dunno:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

hey biggs i'm loving the wagon bro! i was just wondering if you were going to cut the posts off and attach them to the doors when they open?? ~JO$H~


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 3 2006, 01:38 AM~6095069
> *does Promolite have a website?
> *


No, he's very lowkey, I don't even think he sells these to make money. He does mostly Mopar four doors and he mastered the 50 Pontiac that I think Reps and Minis of Maryland makes.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2006, 11:32 AM~6095835
> *No, he's very lowkey, I don't even think he sells these to make money.  He does mostly Mopar four doors and he mastered the 50 Pontiac that I think Reps and Minis of Maryland makes.
> *



allright thanks for the info.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

this is mine .its kast from jada thier all lookin sweet


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo homies i'm coin out hard and diffrent,i got my roof and my body work done to mine,i have a lil more prepin to do then i'll post pics later on tonight,everyones wagons looking tight as hell,i hope mine makes it somewhere! peace!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

keep up the good work guys nice progress on everyones progress


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

HERE IS A LIL PEEK AT WHAT I GOT DONE SO FAR..HAD TO WORK ON MY REAL CADDY CAUSE IT OVERHEATED..BUT IM BACK IN THE GAME!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 3 2006, 12:23 PM~6096447
> *yo homies i'm coin out hard and diffrent,i got my roof and my body work done to mine,i have a lil more prepin to do then i'll post pics later on tonight,everyones wagons looking tight as hell,i hope mine makes it somewhere! peace!
> *


shit guys i didnt read it was for a 60's style wagon,well i guess i'm gonna break out the 60's style wagon,can it be an impala or does it have to be the chevell wagon? :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

no i using a lincoln theres a few in resin


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 3 2006, 08:22 PM~6097641
> *shit guys i didnt read it was for a 60's style wagon,well i guess i'm gonna break out the 60's style wagon,can it be an impala or does it have to be the chevell wagon? :uh:
> *


It can be ANY wagon from the '60's


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

TTT...FOR THA MIDWEST!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

heres where im at  needs some minor things on the body but i just want to make a nice street wagon hope u like


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 3 2006, 04:30 PM~6097236
> *HERE IS A LIL PEEK AT WHAT I GOT DONE SO FAR..HAD TO WORK ON MY REAL CADDY CAUSE IT OVERHEATED..BUT IM BACK IN THE GAME!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN U TOOK MY COLOR!!! :uh:



























































































Its Coo Ima Chang It Up A Lil Then


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 4 2006, 02:13 AM~6099645
> *heres where im at  needs some minor things on the body but i just want to make a nice street wagon hope u like
> 
> 
> ...


AH FUCK THATS THE COLOR OF MY 63 HOMIE....BUT FUCK IT UR ON THE WESTSIDE!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

working on it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 4 2006, 01:00 PM~6101358
> *AH FUCK THATS THE COLOR OF MY 63 HOMIE....BUT FUCK IT UR ON THE WESTSIDE!
> *


is it a kandy purple pearl?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 4 2006, 04:37 PM~6102469
> *is it a kandy purple pearl?
> *


NOPE NO PEARL, JUST CANDY PURPLE :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 4 2006, 06:13 PM~6103074
> *NOPE NO PEARL, JUST CANDY PURPLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 4 2006, 06:15 PM~6103089
> *:0
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMES WERE ON THE SAME TEAM


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

let me send all of the mid-west running back to the drawing board. and candyman wanted to come at me alone,,, fool im unfadeable.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MID-WEST BETTER COME CORRECT NOW BIGGS AIN'T PLAYIN AROUND!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2006, 05:57 PM~6103344
> *let me send all of the mid-west running back to the drawing board. and candyman wanted to come at me alone,,,  fool  im unfadeable.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This is what I've been up to on my wagon :biggrin: 

























I cut out the molded in bench seat.








I also cut out the spare tire cover.
















Kinda hard to tell, but I filled in the hole from the tire cover.









:biggrin: Now I've got to figure out what to do in the interior.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

tried this out today first time doing gold leaf it costed about ten bucks total for it so i said fuck it didnt really like the patern but i like the way it looks i will probably leave it like this but i havent made up my mind  im going to try to do the car tommorow something simple ,,if u have any tips or feedback let me know i would appreciate it thanks  
twinn


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 4 2006, 02:00 PM~6101358
> *AH FUCK THATS THE COLOR OF MY 63 HOMIE....BUT FUCK IT UR ON THE WESTSIDE!
> *


thats funny i swear i was gonna go with purple and all gold rims/trim 2 :angry: 
but now im gonna have 2 change it up 

and damn with all the open doors i see on this page i can tell this wagon buildoff is no joke :thumbsup:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

KEEP IT UP HOMIES..EVERYTHING'S LOOKIN NICE!!
I WILL GET SOME UPDATED PICS WHEN I GET BATTERIES TOMORROW


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

LOL MY BAD zfelix78caddy...I WAS GOING WITH BLACK CAUSE IT LOOKED CLEAN BUT I MIGHT SAND IT AND REDO THE PAINT.
MAYBE A LIGHTER COLOR??????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lot of nice shit going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 4 2006, 08:55 PM~6104828
> *thats funny i swear i was gonna go with purple and all gold rims/trim 2 :angry:
> but now im gonna have 2 change it up
> 
> ...


it don't matter homie. im doing mine black also. just like bob's wagon. but it's all good. you can have 5 black car's they will all have something a lil differant.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its time for a MINIDREAMS INC. update ! 

I had this in mind for a while but was affarid to cut up a 50 .00 resin BUT I DID IT ANYWAY ! 


































I wanted to do a 2 dr wagon I was going to build this up just real nice but BIGGS is putting it to the MID WEST So i had to slow his roll! 

NO But for real I really like this look I got a SS coming so i will use the SS guts in here ! What do you think?

Really wont matter ! I have already cut it up ! Now its time for the driver side ! 

I really hope you all like it !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good D, let's do the MIDWEST up right!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

you see i bring out the best in you guy's. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 5 2006, 12:55 AM~6105557
> *Looking good D, let's do the MIDWEST up right!
> *



2DR long window ! WHAT THEY KNOW ABOUT THAT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2006, 12:56 AM~6105567
> *you see i bring out the best in you guy's. :biggrin:
> *


Brother i am just tring to stay in your shadows ! I get there some day but tell then I will be feeding off your left overs LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2006, 10:58 PM~6105576
> *Brother i am just tring to stay in your shadows ! I get there some day but tell then I will be feeding off your left overs LOL!
> *


im just trying to keep these guy's motivated in building. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2006, 12:58 AM~6105576
> *Brother i am just tring to stay in your shadows ! I get there some day but tell then I will be feeding off your left overs LOL!
> *


Then I guess that has me in both of yours shadows :uh: LOL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*Hey, MrBiggs, not a ninja tonight......*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 5 2006, 01:00 AM~6105594
> *Then I guess that has me in both of yours shadows  :uh:  LOL
> *


As BIGG as you 2 are i am they only one not getting any sun ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2006, 11:01 PM~6105598
> *Hey, MrBiggs, not a ninja tonight......
> *


na, not tonight primo had to let them know im on.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2006, 11:02 PM~6105599
> *As BIGG  as you 2 are  i am they only  one not getting any sun ! :biggrin:
> *


hey im not fat ,,,,just big boned..... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*MCBA in LA CASA!!!!!!!!!LIL*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2006, 01:03 AM~6105605
> *na, not tonight primo had to let them know im on.
> *



Beto You know when his on he puts the fear in there eyes and they dont know which way to run ! Its like a tiger after a zebira in here when BIGGS is on !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2006, 11:06 PM~6105634
> *Beto You know when his on he puts the fear  in there eyes and they dont know which way to run ! Its like a tiger after  a zebira in here when BIGGS  is on !
> *


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2006, 01:07 AM~6105649
> *:biggrin:  :angel:
> *


I seen it a hundered times ! BIGGS hides in the tall grass and as we go to get a drink of water 


* DANG THERE GOES ANOTHER !* 



and like that ! With 1 down he just chases the rest for the fun of it ! LOL!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homies i will try to get some pics on tommorow of my wagon,and BIGGS pm me homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2006, 12:50 AM~6105540
> *Its time for a MINIDREAMS INC. update !
> 
> I had this in mind for a while but was affarid to cut up a 50 .00 resin  BUT I DID IT ANYWAY !
> ...



You know this needs to get that og LOOK! One of thise Conny extentions that Betos going to add to his Hard top! What you guys think !


[attachmentid=539593]

[attachmentid=539594]

[attachmentid=539596]


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

big props to all you moddle builders , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I dunno, I'd have to see it with it on LOL so I guess I'm no help.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Hot DDAAMMNN!!! Everyone is off to a running start! Good luck to everyone! 

If this buildoff ends up anything like the Monte buildoff, there are going to be some real hot builds that are going to be hell to vote on.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

MINI...u keep me motivated..loving the six duece.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship:  
damn mini thats :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 9 2006, 08:56 PM~5936756
> *actually the only place i know of being legal is Kenya, Africa and Amsterdam.....no i don't study this shit or anything lol
> *


this is way way way way late but got bored and started reading forums i missed "oh canada" has legalized mary too :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*OUCH, THAT HURTS, *_


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn you all


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Sep 5 2006, 02:51 PM~6109805
> *damn you all
> *


can i get another violine please


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _*HELLO, HELLO!!!!! MID-WEST YOU THERE!!!!*_
> 
> yeah we're here and coming for ya!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:scrutinize: this will be the last time i show my ride, till it's done.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> > _*HELLO, HELLO!!!!! MID-WEST YOU THERE!!!!*_
> >
> > yeah we're here and coming for ya!!
> >
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2006, 06:00 PM~6110361
> *:scrutinize: this will be the last time i show my ride, till it's done.
> *


I told ya I had already planed on doing that bro. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 every where i look i see badass custom wagon's and i dont even like wagons 

i better get my ass to work on mine and quit drooling over all you guys progress pics


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 5 2006, 07:18 PM~6111129
> *:0 every where i look i see badass custom wagon's and i dont even like wagons
> 
> i better get my ass to work on mine and quit drooling over all you guys progress pics
> *



IF YOU PAINT THE WAGON UP AS NICE AS THE FLEETLINE YOU BE OK IN THIS BUILD OFF !


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

YEAH I KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just an update ! I got everything that will open the next step is all body work ! Fill in pin holes , do all the jams ! And then hope fully get this in primer ! 

Heres a few pics ! hope you like this 1 !











































This is coming along great and i am havein a blast ! Hope all you guys are doing good and havein Fun!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm no good at eyeballing and cutting because the second of a pair is never quite the same.










look familiar? Now I can start moving things around, shortening this and that to make the four door panel


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY POPPA YOU GOT AUTOCAD HUH??? I GOT 2004 ON MY PC.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 5 2006, 11:29 PM~6113737
> *HEY POPPA YOU GOT AUTOCAD HUH??? I GOT 2004 ON MY PC.
> *



hook a homie up, I'm still rockin 2000 from when I was in school


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my progress (goddamn it)  :banghead: 
soaking in some easy off 








i filled the door handles but did a little too much sanding and lost the bodyline so then i thought i would put the decales from the 64 kit on it to kinda cover up the mess 
sprayed my flake, cut the decales and put them on let it sit and layed some duplicolor anodized red 
decales were like bubbling up and peeling
so i threw it in this and blasted it with easyoff :dunno:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Bummer!

Been there, done that.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 6 2006, 01:03 AM~6113973
> *Bummer!
> 
> Been there, done that.
> *



have a few of them in the pond as we speak


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2006, 06:05 PM~6109896
> *can i get another violine please
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im not giving up yet  

after i messed up this one i ran out in the middle of the night and got another one that i am just gonna try to do a clean build 

but i think i might be able to save this one here it is after i blasted it with the hose and sanded it some with 1000 grit


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is all i got done i just gotta bondo up the hood and get rid of that point on the roof uffin:










heres some pics with my webcam they suck :banghead:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Lookin nice so far everyone. Just cause you can't see me doesn't mean I ain't building, it just means I don't have a camera. :cheesy: 

I been kinda busy with everyday shit and moving house but I'll post up where I'm at real soon and show yall why I've been so quiet round here lately.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good guys.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

good progress guys keep up the good work


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy: some motivation for the west coast :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 4 2006, 02:13 AM~6099645
> *heres where im at  needs some minor things on the body but i just want to make a nice street wagon hope u like
> 
> 
> ...



lokks good bro :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FOR THE MOTIVATION HOMIE..BUT IM 5 STEP'S AHEAD OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 01:38 AM~6121260
> *THANK'S FOR THE MOTIVATION HOMIE..BUT IM 5 STEP'S AHEAD OF YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BIGGS that is stright killem ! Hey I can touch this ! should i even keep building mine LOL! Bro You know what i need LOL! Thats stright up THE BEST SHIT ON HERE !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*PRIMO YOUR THE CHINGON OF CHINGONES......UM, DON'T THINK ANYONE CAN TOP THIS...CAN'T TOUCH THIS!!!!!CAN'T TOUCH THIS!!!!!!.I MISS THE HAMMER TIME.............*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 6 2006, 11:38 PM~6121260
> *THANK'S FOR THE MOTIVATION HOMIE..BUT IM 5 STEP'S AHEAD OF YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good with tha black spokes :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 6 2006, 11:47 PM~6121297
> *looks good with tha black spokes :cheesy:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S...YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. :biggrin: 

TRIPPLE BLACK 6 DEUCE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SPY/?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 01:50 AM~6121316
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. :biggrin:
> 
> TRIPPLE BLACK 6 DEUCE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SPY/?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 01:46 AM~6121290
> *PRIMO YOUR THE CHINGON OF CHINGONES......UM, DON'T THINK ANYONE CAN TOP THIS...CAN'T TOUCH THIS!!!!!CAN'T TOUCH THIS!!!!!!.I MISS THE HAMMER TIME.............
> 
> 
> ...


Beto ! The dang door jams them self won this shit already ! Brother BIGGS dont even have to finish this shit ! LOL! Dang we all over steppe are bounderies this time and i dont care where you from LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2006, 11:53 PM~6121339
> *Beto ! The dang door jams them self  won this  shit already ! Brother BIGGS dont even have to finish this shit ! LOL! Dang we all over steppe are bounderies this time M.C.B.A.  </span>*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: 










*HAMMA, HAMMA, HAMMER TYME!!!!!*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 










:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK PRIMO. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 01:58 AM~6121355
> *M.C.B.A.
> 
> we be puttin it down !*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 6 2006, 11:02 PM~6121375
> *I SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK PRIMO. :biggrin:
> *


*CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2006, 12:03 AM~6121379
> *M.C.B.A.
> 
> we be puttin it down !
> *


THAT WE DO MY BROTHER, THAT WE DO!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

never mind me LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 12:01 AM~6121369
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2006, 01:28 PM~6109651
> *OUCH, THAT HURTS,
> *






:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 7 2006, 02:13 AM~6121408
> *LOL I see you talkin' all this shit, but what I DON'T see is your wagon!!  I know it's all in good fun, so hush and let me finsh  :tongue:
> *



C he ant talkin shit he thinks its look in mad carzy wide open like that ! AND HURRY IT UP ! you better finish this ! We already a midwest boy fall out on the monte build !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2006, 02:26 AM~6121469
> *C  he ant talkin shit he thinks  its look in mad carzy  wide open like that !  AND HURRY IT UP !  you better finish this ! We already a midwest  boy fall out on the monte build !
> *


Oh my bad. I took that WAY the wrong way LOL Now that I look again I see the :thumbsup: at the top. So *SORRY* Beto, no disrespect bro. And thanks for the props


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 6 2006, 11:31 PM~6121482
> *Oh my bad. I took that WAY the wrong way LOL Now that I look again I see the  :thumbsup: at the top.  So SORRY Beto, no disrespect bro.  And thanks for the props
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

lookin good guys uffin:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

hey primo I missed this one  to late.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: DAM BIGGS THE DUECE IS GONNA BE THE SHIT...AFTER ALL THE SHIT YOU TOLD ME LAST NIGHT ABOUT WHAT YOUR GONNA DO...KILLEM HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S. 
I GOT REPRESENT THE WHOLE WEST COAST. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn 2 many black cars ima change my body color now :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 7 2006, 07:44 AM~6122500
> *Damn 2 many black cars ima change my body color now :banghead:
> *


JUST LEAVE IT BLACK BRO. I LIKE DARK COLOR'S.

I MIGHT GO WITH THIS ON THE BACK OF MY WAGON.










HAD THIS CHROMED A FEW YEAR'S BACK. I KNOW I HAVE A GOLDMINE OF CHROME PART'S LAYING AROUND SOMEWEAR, JUST GOT TO FIND THEM.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO MAMES WEY..WHAT IT BIGG HOMIE...FEEL ASLEEP LAST NIGHT DISPENSA!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 09:29 AM~6123024
> *JUST LEAVE IT BLACK BRO. I  LIKE DARK COLOR'S.
> 
> I MIGHT GO WITH THIS ON THE BACK OF MY WAGON.
> ...



i'll see what i could do 2 incorperate black into it :cheesy:

damn biggs that plating looks clean!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYONE IS DOING DARK COLORS HOMIE MINE IS KANDY PURPLE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2006, 09:36 AM~6123089
> *EVERYONE IS DOING DARK COLORS HOMIE MINE IS KANDY PURPLE!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 7 2006, 09:35 AM~6123071
> *i'll see what i could do 2 incorperate black into it :cheesy:
> 
> damn biggs that plating looks clean!!!!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE . WE USE TO DO PLATTING BACK IN THE DAY. WE USED A BIG ASS COMPANY TO DO IT. WARD ENGINERING. ALL THERE SHIT WAS CLEAN AS FUCK, AND NEVER FADED ..THAT REAR PART IS OVER 7 YEAR'S OLD. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 10:43 AM~6123133
> *THANK'S HOMIE . WE USE TO DO PLATTING BACK IN THE DAY.  WE USED A BIG ASS COMPANY TO DO IT. WARD ENGINERING. ALL THERE SHIT WAS CLEAN AS FUCK, AND NEVER FADED ..THAT REAR PART IS OVER 7 YEAR'S OLD. :biggrin:
> *



SHOWOFF!
























































WHAT IT DO ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2006, 09:45 AM~6123148
> *SHOWOFF!
> WHAT IT DO ! :biggrin:
> *


NO MAME'S WEY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 10:46 AM~6123159
> *NO MAMES WEY!!! :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 02:01 AM~6121369
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn whole car is off the hook
i love the roof rack 2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my second wagon testors purple flake with purple anodized over it 
im still working on the shaved handles for the first wagon


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO MAMES ANOTHER PURPLE WAGON :angry:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 09:43 AM~6123133
> *THANK'S HOMIE . WE USE TO DO PLATTING BACK IN THE DAY.  WE USED A BIG ASS COMPANY TO DO IT. WARD ENGINERING. ALL THERE SHIT WAS CLEAN AS FUCK, AND NEVER FADED ..THAT REAR PART IS OVER 7 YEAR'S OLD. :biggrin:
> *


did they go out of business?

just wondering seems like with that quality of qork they should be around still.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 7 2006, 12:18 PM~6124083
> *did they go out of business?
> 
> just wondering seems like with that quality of qork they should be around still.
> *


yup they did  ...they did some good ass work too. it was like 11 buck's a tree, and no limit on what you put on the tree. i used to send them all kind's of real car and bike plastic part's.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 12:30 PM~6124171
> *yup they did   ...they did some good ass work too. it was like 11 buck's a tree, and no limit on what you put on the tree. i used to send them all kind's of real car and bike plastic part's.
> *



damn that is a hell of a deal. I have been thinking of using chrometech myself but the price seems high for my budget.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 7 2006, 10:27 AM~6123356
> *:0  :0 damn whole car is off the hook
> i love the roof rack 2
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

got it painted today. :biggrin: black gold


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 05:40 PM~6126450
> *got it painted today. :biggrin:  black gold
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn thats a cleans ass paint job its fuckin flawless :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks Hella Good Biggs i got my colors :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 07:40 PM~6126450
> *got it painted today. :biggrin:  black gold
> 
> 
> ...



Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats slick as hell Brother ! I need to get my shit in order and get back to building !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 7 2006, 06:14 PM~6126653
> *:0  :0 damn thats a cleans ass paint job its fuckin flawless :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thank's homie. :biggrin:^^^^^^^^ 

Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats slick as hell Brother ! I need to get my shit in order and get back to building !

handle that shit david. we only got 1 month ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 09:11 PM~6127023
> *thank's homie. :biggrin:^^^^^^^^
> 
> Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


THATS IT ! Well hell looks like i will only get 3 done this time LOL! 

Do you thing BIGGS ! That wagon of yours is sure to set it off anywhere you take it ! I feel sorry for the LORD OF THE RINGS !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AFTER










THANK'S HOMIE.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 7 2006, 06:21 PM~6126702
> *Looks Hella Good Biggs i got my colors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now you can get the paint job out of the way. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WEST COAST STAND UP!!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 07:25 PM~6127150
> *now you can get  the paint job out of the way. :biggrin:
> *



Dont Worrie the body is already painted :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my wagon got in an accident 









got it foiled and thought it looked to plain so i went at it with a sharpie 
it turned out like shit so i thought i would tape off the patterns and cover them with more purple the paint bled through 
i got pissed off and crushed it ..... im not buying another 1
might try to save the first one still


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 7 2006, 08:42 PM~6127673
> *my wagon got in an accident
> 
> 
> ...



WOW UR NOT HAVIN SUCH A GOOD TIME


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yep im taking a break 
latley ive broken more shit than built


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 7 2006, 08:42 PM~6127673
> *my wagon got in an accident
> 
> 
> ...



that sucks


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn!!!! Thats nasty. Lookin pretty slick the rest of you, update from me coming soon.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i think it look's better with all chrome rims.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the black spokes Biggs but they're kinda hard to make out. With the chrome spokes it gives a contrast and looks good. Just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 7 2006, 10:50 PM~6127740
> *yep im taking a break
> latley ive broken more shit than built
> *


ON THE REAL ! LOL! Man this is a hobby ! You need to use this to claim down ! MAN YOUR GETTING MAD ! 


If there are times you need to look at where you at And walk away ! 

take a few deep breathes and then return ! A little for you bro ! TAKE YOUR TIME ! Thae last few builds of yours have been sweet Some times i get a few that are not like the rest but you dont go crashing shit LOL! Hey If those parts get in the way PM I use them and the rest of that kit ! Think of it as laying the kit to rest ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 11:44 PM~6128016
> *i think it look's better with all chrome rims.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD ! 

Man i went down stairs to work and i just set there I am blocked ! I thought building the 63 would help but it didnt ! 

MAN ! HELP ME OUT HERE !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 09:44 PM~6128016
> *i think it look's better with all chrome rims.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: yea looks alot better wit tha chromes man i cant wait to this one done its lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got most of the interior done and most of the car painted just need 2 buy a few goodies now


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

-BIGGS, GO WITH THE BLACK SPOKES...MUCH CLEANER I THINK


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 7 2006, 09:58 PM~6128138
> *got most of the interior done and most of the car painted just need 2 buy a few goodies now
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THE TWO TONE DAWG..CLEAN!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 7 2006, 10:06 PM~6128194
> *I LIKE THE TWO TONE DAWG..CLEAN!!!
> *



:cheesy: thanks homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good Zack!! 

Biggs you too, I like the black wheels better. Maybe chrome spokes with black ring??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 7 2006, 10:12 PM~6128241
> *Looking good Zack!!
> 
> Biggs you too,  I like the black wheels better.  Maybe chrome spokes with black ring??
> *



thanks homie and this is how she will sit :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 7 2006, 10:20 PM~6128289
> *thanks homie and this is how she will sit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here are some of the undie's for the wagon. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 11:34 PM~6128800
> *here are some of  the undie's for the wagon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's scooby. here is 1 more for the night.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 11:58 PM~6128909
> *thank's scooby. here is 1 more for the night.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE REAR END.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 7 2006, 11:58 PM~6128909
> *thank's scooby. here is 1 more for the night.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 damn!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok time i got some where on mine ! Here the MINIDREAMS update !

I got all the filling in that i think was needed now to to do the body work and clean everything up ! But here are a few pics !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

and this wont matter to anyone but BIGGS unless your building a 62 wagon but got the rear gate ready for the window !











Hope to get some where with this next week ! Later And hope you liked it !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2006, 01:20 AM~6129265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good mini.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn I need to get my ass in gear on this build LOL Everybodys wagons are looking good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 8 2006, 01:48 AM~6129312
> *Damn I need to get my ass in gear on this build LOL *



yes, yes you do :biggrin:


----------



## WEDO_63 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 7 2006, 09:58 PM~6128138
> *got most of the interior done and most of the car painted just need 2 buy a few goodies now
> 
> 
> ...



EYY FELIX ITS YO BOY WEDO,DAMN DIS WAGON IS LOOKIN DOPE!THAT PAINT JOB IS TIGHT :biggrin:  WEST SIDE!  :biggrin:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

I cut an AMT 65 2+2 and extended it with a 65 Bonneville, grafted on a roof and tailgate from an old gluebomb Ghostbusters 59 Caddy. Scratchbuilt roof sides and replaced the top with pieces of both Pontiacs and part of a new Ghostbusters 59.

Most of the main bodywork is done, now I just need to detail it and get the interior and chassis finished.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 OH DAMN!!!! 


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2006, 12:12 AM~6128241
> *Looking good Zack!!
> 
> Biggs you too,  I like the black wheels better.  Maybe chrome spokes with black ring??
> *



Chrome spokes with black lip would look sweet.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 7 2006, 09:46 PM~6128036
> *I like the black spokes Biggs but they're kinda hard to make out. With the chrome spokes it gives a contrast and looks good. Just my 2 cents  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S. :biggrin: 
AND BIGG-C I LIKE THE ALL CHROME LOOK TOO!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD BIGGS!!!! HEY I NEED SOME CHROME HOMIE!!!..LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM CARNAL LOOKING GOOD......LOOKS HELLA TIGHT....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*GOOD MORNING EDDIE!!!!!*_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 8 2006, 08:31 AM~6129919
> *NO MAMES WEY!..ROBERTO[/u]*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2006, 06:35 AM~6129934
> *ROBERTO JOSE NICHOLAS ORDONEZ JR. please*


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

just a lil somethin' somethin'
got it painted today


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 8 2006, 11:15 AM~6131103
> *just a lil somethin' somethin'
> got it painted today
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Sep 8 2006, 04:03 AM~6129475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F-IN SICK HOMIE!!!!!!
CANT WAIT TO SEE THE COLOR.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU GUY'S BETTER GET BUILDING..MY SHIT WILL BE DONE NEXT WEEK.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 8 2006, 01:02 PM~6131846
> *My Shit Should Be Done By Next Week Or The Week After That*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S AT LEAST 3 FOR THE WEST, FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU KNOW THIS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 8 2006, 01:18 PM~6131980
> *THAT'S AT LEAST 3 FOR THE WEST, FO SHO :biggrin:
> *



If I Finish THis By Next Week Im Gonna Be Doin Up Another wagon for the west :cheesy:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

I WOULD BE CONSIDERED MID WEST IF IM IN PHOENIX,AZ HUH??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 8 2006, 01:57 PM~6132274
> *I WOULD BE CONSIDERED MID WEST IF IM IN PHOENIX,AZ HUH??
> *



naw u on da west just like the homie marinate :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 8 2006, 02:57 PM~6132274
> *I WOULD BE CONSIDERED MID WEST IF IM IN PHOENIX,AZ HUH??
> *


WHERE IN PHOENIX


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2006, 02:02 PM~6132321
> *WHERE IN PHOENIX
> *


WESTSIDE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 8 2006, 03:06 PM~6132356
> *WESTSIDE
> *


83rd ave & indian school homie...


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2006, 02:09 PM~6132372
> *83rd ave & indian school homie...
> *


51ST AVE AND THOMAS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 8 2006, 04:28 PM~6132957
> *51ST AVE AND THOMAS
> *


SWEET WHAT CLUB YOU ROLL WITH?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

well heres mine.not to happy though but fuck it ..will do another 1 will try to do better than this 1  .and my collection is growing thanks to you guys you got me building again


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice build twinn, I like the paint!

Where's the headlights?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 9 2006, 01:40 AM~6135856
> *Nice build twinn, I like the paint!
> 
> Where's the headlights?
> *


thanks.  will put them on later


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i like the goldleaf twin
and great progress on everyones 

well got the red one back in paint 
i'll try not to smash this one :happysad:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 9 2006, 02:32 PM~6137932
> *:thumbsup: i like the goldleaf twin
> and great progress on everyones
> 
> ...


 looks good


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

started a lil on the engine and painted the trim with a slilver paint marker just needs foiling now!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2006, 03:42 PM~6133032
> *SWEET WHAT CLUB YOU ROLL WITH?
> *


not in a club dawg..
just bougt a 90 caddy deville though..throwin 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes on it..maybe 2 pump setup too :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good fellas!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 9 2006, 02:32 PM~6137932
> *:thumbsup: i like the goldleaf twin
> and great progress on everyones
> 
> ...



coming along nicely...yeah dont smash this one lol :cheesy:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 8 2006, 05:23 PM~6133447
> *well heres mine.not to happy though but fuck it ..will do another 1 will try to do better than this 1   .and my collection is growing thanks to you guys you got me building again
> 
> 
> ...



very clean dawg..nice paint


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 8 2006, 11:15 AM~6131103
> *just a lil somethin' somethin'
> got it painted today
> 
> ...


Nice! What color is that?


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 9 2006, 05:33 PM~6138882
> *Nice! What color is that?
> *


it's fire red over a gold base


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sitting in primer as we speak


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

Damn, way to go Erase one
Reppin Aotearoa


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im still in as far as i know now i can move to the engine and interior


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

:uh: damn!!!
thats bad we should make it a poll and let all the homies vote and then end the polls or sumthing.


lownslow gots my vote so far :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Wagon Is Pratically all done just waiting on some rims that i bought and needs foil and clear and im done :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah my fugly wagon will be done tommorow i havent built a lowrider in a long time so it looks like a 3 yr old built it,i am not happy with it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just a little more work and this will ready to paint !

YOU READY BIGGS !










































After work i am heading into the finial sand on body and Hope fully it i will get color this week ! Wish me luck and hope you like !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

good luck bro keep up the good work


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: nice lookin good mini :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lookin good everyone im just tryin 2 make mine street clean :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BUILDERS!....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*HI EDDIE!!!!!!!*_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 11 2006, 01:45 PM~6149450
> *HI EDDIE!!!!!!!
> *


NO MAMES WEY


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work everyone :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

well here is a lil bad news for the west. i might not finish my wagon due to almost losing my ring finger, the blade almost wen't to the bone. but it's all good i'll live.
so we will see what i can get done for now...  










down but not out.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry to hear about your finger bro you will recover quickly and finsh your wagon i know it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*Hope your finger get better Primo, and Mini hope your jaw isn't stapled too long*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

it's all that mid-west voodoo shit they put on me.

i'll be alright bro and thank's .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2006, 03:51 PM~6150452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> it's all that mid-west voodoo shit they put on me.
> ...


you never saw me coming. get well


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 11 2006, 03:07 PM~6150576
> *you never saw me coming. get well
> 
> 
> ...


whats with the pic


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 11 2006, 02:48 PM~6150429
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Hope your finger get better Primo, and Mini hope your jaw isn't stapled too long :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2006, 02:40 PM~6150350
> *well here is a lil bad news for the west.  i might not finish my wagon due to almost losing my ring finger, the blade almost wen't to the bone. but it's all good i'll live.
> so we will see what i can get done for now...
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that sucks hope u get better uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's scooby


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2006, 03:17 PM~6150657
> *thank's scooby
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2006, 02:40 PM~6150350
> *well here is a lil bad news for the west.  i might not finish my wagon due to almost losing my ring finger, the blade almost wen't to the bone. but it's all good i'll live.
> so we will see what i can get done for now...
> 
> ...




Biggs you could build with one hand tied behind your back and blindfolded and still put out a ride way better than most of us. 

I hope you didn't get that while enyoing this hobby. get well soon.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 11 2006, 11:50 AM~6148997
> *lookin good everyone im just tryin 2 make mine street clean :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2006, 02:40 PM~6150350
> *well here is a lil bad news for the west.  i might not finish my wagon due to almost losing my ring finger, the blade almost wen't to the bone. but it's all good i'll live.
> so we will see what i can get done for now...
> 
> ...



DAMN!!! Biggs..hope you feel better dawg.
your still gonna kill us with ur wagon :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 11 2006, 03:27 PM~6150755
> *DAMN!!! Biggs..hope you feel better dawg.
> your still gonna kill us with ur wagon  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's dog.! let's see what i can do. thank god im ambidextrous.
but i think the shot in my ass hurt's more then the slice. :tears:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2006, 03:42 PM~6150860
> *thank's dog.! let's see what i can do. thank god im ambidextrous.
> but i think the shot in my ass hurt's more then the slice. :tears:
> *


lol yeah for sure :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

i had to repaint my wagon...damn third times a charm!!

pics will be up soon


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well first off, Biggs I hope your finger gets better soon bro, I know your pain. I almost cut my thumb off one time working on my models. 

As soon as I get a bit more done I'll post pics of my wagon. I'm still trying to get the doors how I want em to look. :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 11 2006, 05:20 PM~6150689
> *Biggs you could build with one hand tied behind your back and blindfolded and still put out a ride way better than most of us.
> 
> I hope you didn't get that while enyoing this hobby. get well soon.
> *


exactly  
but really hope it heals up quick so you can show us some new badass builds


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED BIGGS??????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's for understanding on how i feel at the momment guy's. this shit hurt's real bad, and i don't wan't to take my vicaden just now. it will knock me out and it's not time for bed yet. 
i asked my homie for some tool that i needed and he said he had it in his tool bin, so i reached in the tool bin and this fucker had a brand new box cutter with the blade exposed not in the sleeve the way it's supposed to be. so when i reached in it took a chunk off the side of my ring finger, about 1/8 of an inch of meat and dam that shit hurt like fuck. so straight to the hospital i went. 


but i been doing some work to my wagon to take my mind off the pain.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hope you feel better  looking forward to seeing the wagon but first things first give it a couple of days and let that shit heal


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*Get Better Primo, you have to let that finger heal. So that means no preasure.....*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WESTSIDE TILL I DIE !!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

i knew u would pull it of great work bro commin out lovly :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 Damn Biggs that sucks. Hope that shit starts to feel better. 

How big was the blade you was useing to get all the way to the bone? LOL. Those are some Bigg fingers. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2006, 08:23 PM~6152817
> *:0  :0   Damn Biggs that sucks.  Hope that shit starts to feel better.
> 
> How big was the blade you was useing to get all the way to the bone? LOL.  Those are some Bigg fingers.  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS ONE OF THE CRAFTSMEN UTILLITY KNIFE. 

FROME PINKY TO THUMB I GOT AN 11IN SPAN. :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

Biggs,, hope you get better soon...will need to see that vagoneta finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 11 2006, 04:48 PM~6150429
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Hope your finger get better Primo, and Mini hope your jaw isn't stapled too long :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Biggs really feel for you Bro on the finger , and you know whats really fun about this pic that no one has noticed yet ! Look at the last pic very bottom right ! 

THERES A BOX CUTTER ! LOL!

Oh And Beto ! I know the pics shows both of us laid out ! My Jaw might be hurtin but pics show that on my way out i am taken someone with me LOL! 


BIGGS Hoope you get to using that finger soon !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I hop eyou get better quick BIGGS. Shit like that sucks.
Hopefully thats not the start of some bad luck like with Monte build.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Biggs. I had something similar happen to me a while back, took a big chunk of meat off the top of myright index finger, the length of my finger, nail to knuckle. Then, about a month later, I was working on my brothers' Monte, and gashed the back of my hand, 21 stitches.

That really sucks, I hope it heals up okay, just don't over-work it. 

I see that even when your injured, you still get more done than I do!  The wagon is lookin' DAMN good, love the paint!


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2006, 02:40 PM~6150350
> *well here is a lil bad news for the west.  i might not finish my wagon due to almost losing my ring finger, the blade almost wen't to the bone. but it's all good i'll live.
> so we will see what i can get done for now...
> 
> ...


Damn bro that sucks. I'm sure you can build a new finger. :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Sep 12 2006, 11:13 AM~6155110
> *Damn bro that sucks. I'm sure you can build a new finger. :biggrin:
> *




ahahahaha. LoL. Seems like he could make anything if he wanted.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S. 

AND KANASCUTTY YOU KNOW I HAVE ALREADY DONE THAT.
The biggs finger is the world’s first active-function artificial finger assembly designed specifically for partial finger amputees. The device allows users to regain complete control of the flexion and extension movements of an artificial finger in a self-contained device. It is designed to bend a silicone finger sheath in a realistic manner. Each biggs finger is custom fabricated from carbon fiber. and is able to withstand any model build know to man. this will give biggs super human power's
more then he already has had.


MR BIGGS.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2006, 11:56 AM~6155247
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> AND KANASCUTTY YOU KNOW I HAVE ALREADY DONE THAT.
> ...



LoL. Thats tight homie.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2006, 08:56 AM~6155247
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> AND KANASCUTTY YOU KNOW I HAVE ALREADY DONE THAT.
> ...


what? All that? I thought you'd just throw it all together with a little bit of styrene and Zap-a-Gap. Candy it out and throw down a mural and you're good to go


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 12 2006, 09:23 AM~6155379
> *what?  All that?  I thought you'd just throw it all together with a little bit of styrene and Zap-a-Gap.  Candy it out and throw down a mural and you're good to go
> *


OH SHIT MY BAD ...ALL THAT = A BAND-AID. :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2006, 08:56 AM~6155247
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> AND KANASCUTTY YOU KNOW I HAVE ALREADY DONE THAT.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2006, 12:40 AM~6154116
> *Biggs really feel for you Bro on the finger , and you know whats really fun about this pic that no one has noticed yet !  Look at the last pic  very  bottom right !
> 
> THERES A BOX CUTTER ! LOL!
> ...


MINI THE WAGON IS LOOKING CLEAN BRO. 
I STILL GOT TO HINGE MY SHIT ONCE THE BODY DRY'S


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALRIGHT FUCKERS...I GOT TO GET BACK INTO THE WAGON..GOT THE CHROME UNDIES ON NOW...GONNA FOIL TONIGHT, CLEAR TONIGHT, :biggrin: BIGGS JUST CHOP IT ALL OFF WEY...MINI WHY DON'T YOU JUST GIVE ME THAT 63..FELIX KEEP GUILDING YOUR GETTING BETTER BY THE DAY!..& BY THE WAY FELIX I'LL BE IN VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2006, 08:56 AM~6155247
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> AND KANASCUTTY YOU KNOW I HAVE ALREADY DONE THAT.
> ...


lol at carbon fiber..... what no titanium alloys and magnisieum? haha. As long as you can hold a 40 you should be fine! Get well hommie!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 12 2006, 10:07 AM~6155694
> *ALRIGHT FUCKERS...I GOT TO GET BACK INTO THE WAGON..GOT THE CHROME UNDIES ON NOW...GONNA FOIL TONIGHT, CLEAR TONIGHT,  :biggrin:  BIGGS JUST CHOP IT ALL OFF WEY...MINI.....WHY DON'T YOU JUST GIVE ME THAT 63..FELIX KEEP GUILDING YOUR GETTING BETTER BY THE DAY!..& BY THE WAY FELIX I'LL BE IN VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW!
> *



Cool!!!! maybe at the supershow we can meet up once again i'll be there with the Desirable Ones were gonna hopefully attend the show but with no bomb


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the engine should be done tonight.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

lookin good BIGGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

_*LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!!*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2006, 10:09 PM~6159030
> *the engine should be done tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good i need to get to work on my stuff ! LOL!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's.  
here is a few more. before the vicaden kick's in and i call it a night.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2006, 10:32 PM~6159188
> *thank's homie's.
> here is a few more. before the vicaden kick's in and i call it a night.
> 
> ...


VERY VERY ! !NICE !


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE WAGON MR BIGGS :cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 12 2006, 09:10 PM~6159468
> *NICE WAGON MR BIGGS :cheesy:
> *


yea what he said :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2006, 09:32 PM~6159188
> *thank's homie's.
> here is a few more. before the vicaden kick's in and i call it a night.
> 
> ...


once again hijo de la chingada :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn glossy!! bad ass engine


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i know who will win the wagon buildoff and it's the west and u know who im talkin about


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 13 2006, 10:00 AM~6163129
> *i know who will win the wagon buildoff and it's the west and u know who im talkin about
> *


but minidreams is from the mid-west. :dunno: not the west.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

im talkin about u homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 13 2006, 10:05 AM~6163184
> *im talkin about u homie
> *


thank's for the vote of confident's. but im going up against a buch of good builder's


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

your welcome homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 12:04 PM~6163175
> *but minidreams is from the mid-west. :dunno: not the west.
> *



BIGGS ! YOU FOOL! You got this 1 all day ! Even with 1 finger MIA you wiped up on us ! We are just going to finish cause we dont want KB talking shit on us ! LOL!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i knew i had no chance from the begining with biggs and mini in this (2 of the best builders ive ever seen) 
but its just fun to be in regardless of outcome


any way got some foil and clear on my wagon 
the sun wouldnt come out today to show the flake twinkle 










look ma no scoops :biggrin:









:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin clean !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I'm no where near as far along as some of you guys, but here is the start of my guts. I gotta add a few more coats to the dash. 
This is justa mock up. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2006, 01:34 PM~6165112
> *lookin clean !
> *


x-2 bro looking clean. :thumbsup:


and biggC that's coming out clean bro..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 04:33 PM~6165553
> *x-2 bro looking clean. :thumbsup:
> and biggC that's coming out clean bro..
> *


Thanks Biggs!! But mine is nowhere near as fine looking as yours bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 13 2006, 02:43 PM~6165651
> *Thanks Biggs!!  But mine is nowhere near as fine looking as yours bro  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S BRO.  

THERE WILL BE ALOT OF CLEAN RIDE'S COMING OUT OF THIS BUILD OFF.


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

hey mini and biggs u mind if i put ure avatar into mine?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Sep 13 2006, 03:36 PM~6165933
> *hey mini and biggs u mind if i put ure avatar into mine?
> *


U HAVE TO BE A MEMBER TO DO THAT HOMIE!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: im loving that interior big c 

and im loving the whole damn car biggs its off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 13 2006, 04:47 PM~6166482
> *:thumbsup: im loving that interior big c
> 
> and im loving the whole damn car biggs its off the hook  :thumbsup:
> *




THANK'S STILLDOWN.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2006, 08:32 PM~6159188
> *thank's homie's.
> here is a few more. before the vicaden kick's in and i call it a night.
> 
> ...


DAMN BIGGS..U KILLEN ME HOMIE LOL :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 13 2006, 01:29 PM~6165076
> *yeah i knew i had no chance from the begining with biggs and mini in this (2 of the best builders ive ever seen)
> but its just fun to be in regardless of outcome
> any way got some foil and clear on my wagon
> ...


 NICE DAWG..IM LIKIN THA COLOR!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S INFAMOUS.

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BRO. CALI STYLE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GET OFF THE NUTZ ALREADY


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 04:57 PM~6166580
> *GET OFF THE NUTZ ALREADY
> *


DON'T HATE THE BUILDER, HATE THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 05:59 PM~6166603
> *DON'T HATE THE BUILDER, HATE THE GAME :biggrin:
> *


KICK ROCKS FUCKER...I'M GONNA PUT SOME VOODOO ON YOU WATCH


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 05:01 PM~6166607
> *KICK ROCKS FUCKER...I'M GONNA PUT SOME VOODOO ON YOU WATCH
> *


WHY IM ON YOUR SIDE PUTO. MY MOM USED TO DO THAT VRUJERIA WEY. I'LL PUT THAT SHIT ON YOU.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 05:06 PM~6166650
> *WHY IM ON YOUR SIDE PUTO. MY MOM USED TO DO THAT VRUJERIA WEY. I'LL PUT THAT SHIT ON YOU.
> *


 :0


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

A LITTLE SOMETHING IM WORKING ON...

































A LITTLE BLURRY..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WHAT DO YOU HAVE PLANED FOR THIS BABY. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 13 2006, 05:26 PM~6167248
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING IM WORKING ON...
> 
> 
> ...


DRAGGER WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homies i know my shit aint as good as your rides,its been a long time since i actually finished a lowrider car,i have lots more to do sucha as color sanding,clear detail etc.but heres a glimse of what i have been working on 1960 chevy


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 13 2006, 06:48 PM~6167368
> *hey homies i know my shit aint as good as your rides,its been a long time since i actually finished a lowrider car,i have lots more to do sucha as color sanding,clear detail etc.but heres a glimse of what i have been working on 1960 chevy
> 
> 
> ...


SICK BRO...NICE PAINT


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 nice :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking great guys!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 13 2006, 06:47 PM~6166482
> *:thumbsup: im loving that interior big c
> 
> and im loving the whole damn car biggs its off the hook  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Stilldown!! I hope to have this done soon.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 13 2006, 08:48 PM~6167368
> *hey homies i know my shit aint as good as your rides,its been a long time since i actually finished a lowrider car,i have lots more to do sucha as color sanding,clear detail etc.but heres a glimse of what i have been working on 1960 chevy
> 
> 
> ...



you are doing great bro! can't wait to see her done!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ddaammnn lowridermodels

the patterns are lookin good on there


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

WHERE'S THE '65 IMPALA WAGONS AT???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

is there gonna be a topic where we post all the finished rides because my wagon will be done here in the next few days


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

look ma no scoops :biggrin:









:biggrin:
[/quote]


yea i took the scoops off of my hood also but i completely smoothed mine out :cheesy: yours looks good bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

just waiting on rims and a disk brake :uh:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good man 
the brakes went in the mail yesterday 

:dunno: have you thought about trying to paint a pinstripe over the top of where the silver meets the black


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 14 2006, 09:36 AM~6171280
> *:thumbsup: looking good man
> the brakes went in the mail yesterday
> 
> ...



pinnstriping or silver leafing :cheesy: 

but i dont have either right now so yea


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

silver leafing would look badass but i dont know where to get it or how much it is


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 14 2006, 09:38 AM~6171320
> *silver leafing would look badass but i dont know where to get it or how much it is
> *



i seen it at michales but i dont know how 2 apply it and really dont wanna mess this wagon up right now lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THE WAGON'S ARE LOOKING NICE. WE ONLY GOT 16 DAY'S LEFT TILL THE DEADLINE. COME ON SLAKER'S LET'S DO THE DAM THING. OR DID I SMASH YOUR CHANCE'S OF WINNING. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2006, 11:19 AM~6171724
> *ALL THE WAGON'S ARE LOOKING NICE. WE ONLY GOT 16 DAY'S LEFT TILL THE DEADLINE. COME ON SLAKER'S LET'S DO THE DAM THING. OR DID I SMASH YOUR CHANCE'S OF WINNING. :biggrin:
> *


NO MAMES MIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 14 2006, 10:24 AM~6171801
> *NO MAMES MIKE! :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU LIKE YOU CAN TAKE YOUR ASS OVER TO THE MID-WEST SIDE. WHERE YOU BELONG. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2006, 12:26 PM~6171816
> *IF YOU LIKE YOU CAN TAKE YOUR ASS OVER TO THE MID-WEST SIDE. WHERE YOU BELONG. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2006, 11:26 AM~6171816
> *IF YOU LIKE YOU CAN TAKE YOUR ASS OVER TO THE MID-WEST SIDE. WHERE YOU BELONG. :biggrin:
> *


WESTSIDE PHOENIQUERA TILL I DIE HOMEBOY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2006, 12:26 PM~6171816
> *IF YOU LIKE YOU CAN TAKE YOUR ASS OVER TO THE MID-WEST SIDE. WHERE YOU BELONG. :biggrin:
> *


Dont send over here ! I hate to beat him if i am on his side ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2006, 12:26 PM~6171816
> *IF YOU LIKE YOU CAN TAKE YOUR ASS OVER TO THE MID-WEST SIDE. WHERE YOU BELONG. :biggrin:
> *


Dont send over here ! I hate to beat him if i am on his side ! LOL!



*EDDIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I heard your shit is already done ! Post that shit up !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 01:29 PM~6172967
> *Dont send over here ! I hate to beat him if i am on his side ! LOL!
> *


kick rocks nut sacker licker :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 01:29 PM~6172974
> *Dont send over here ! I hate to beat him if i am on his side ! LOL!
> EDDIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I heard your shit is already done ! Post that shit up !
> *



NOPE NOT TILL IT DONE...FUCKERS.....I WOULD LIKE THANK MENACE AUTO SALES FOR SLINGING ME THE 63 WAGON FOR CHEAP...AZTECONE PLATING FOR ALL MY CHROME WORK!...AND MINI KICK ROCKS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 14 2006, 02:44 PM~6173105
> *NOPE NOT TILL IT DONE...FUCKERS.....I WOULD LIKE THANK MENACE AUTO SALES FOR SLINGING ME THE 63 WAGON FOR CHEAP...AZTECONE PLATING FOR ALL MY CHROME WORK!...AND MINI KICK ROCKS :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I kick them rock at your car and watch that Macco paint flick off! And Menace auto sales says you 2 weeks late on payment !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 01:47 PM~6173138
> *LOL!  I kick them rock at your car  and watch that Macco paint flick off! And Menace auto sales  says you 2 weeks late on payment !
> *


NOPE PAYED IN FULL NEVER PAY LATE!!...NO MACCO...KANDY PURPLE MINI..DONE AT MARINATE CUSTOMS IN PHOENIX, AZ
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I HOPE ALL WAGON BUILDERS ARE BUILDING THERE OWN SHIT!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 14 2006, 02:49 PM~6173158
> *NOPE PAYED IN FULL NEVER PAY LATE!!...NO MACCO...KANDY PURPLE MINI..DONE AT MARINATE CUSTOMS IN PHOENIX, AZ
> :biggrin:   :biggrin:
> *


Paid in full ! I just seen your payment stub when i was in there getting my 66 wagon from Menace Auto this week ! I almost paid it off for you since you didnt get the Big Body from the LS Build off! 


Man i cant place it right off hand But , wait ! I remember I GOT IT ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 01:56 PM~6173221
> *Paid in full !  I just seen your payment  stub when i was in there getting my 66 wagon from Menace  Auto this week !  I almost  paid it off you  sence you didnt get the Big Body  from the LS Build off!
> Man i cant place it just off hand  But , wait ! I remember  I GOT IT !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: FUCKER I WAS SUPPOSE TO GET THAT CAR TO :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 14 2006, 02:58 PM~6173258
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: FUCKER I WAS SUPPOSE TO GET THAT CAR TO :angry:
> *


LOL! The perks of being the ASS KISSER i guess right !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 01:00 PM~6173285
> *LOL!  The perks of being the ASS KISSER  i guess right !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 02:00 PM~6173285
> *LOL!  The perks of being the ASS KISSER  i guess right !
> *


NEVER THAT MINI...MORE LIKE A BROTHER TO ME HOMIE...YOUR THE ASS KISSER...WHY DO YOU THINK YOU GOT THEM BEFORE I DID...OH MY BAD BALLS LICKER :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok heres a quick update on mine ! Got the body white and the guts lt. mt. green ! I still go a long ways to go ! but Getting there! 









































Hope you all have good time and enjoy your self !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:03 PM~6173326
> *NEVER THAT MINI...MORE LIKE A BROTHER TO ME HOMIE...YOUR THE ASS KISSER...WHY DO YOU THINK YOU GOT THEM BEFORE I DID...OH MY BAD BALLS LICKER :0
> *


You need some love !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 02:09 PM~6173400
> *You need some love !
> 
> 
> *


BRO I GET LOVING EVERY NIGHT....MY WOMAN IS PREG. SO YOU KNOW HOW THAT IS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

is pretty quick i hear like this !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 02:12 PM~6173422
> *is pretty quick i hear  like this !
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

At least you can get what you need 



and dont have to worry about these boys !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 02:18 PM~6173463
> *At least you  can get what you need
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY, BUT FUCK ANOTHER KID HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I grow up thinking i was going to be in the navy ! 

My dad would always tell me i was 1 of his best seamen !


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 01:06 PM~6173370
> *Ok heres a quick  update on mine ! Got  the body white and the guts lt. mt. green !  I still go a long ways to go !  but Getting there!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MINI...THATS LOOKING TIGHT HOMIE!!!
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 14 2006, 09:29 AM~6171189
> *just waiting on rims and a disk brake :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FELIX..
GO RAIDERS!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im always in aww of your rides mini 
and mint green is make this 2door wagon look 
crazy custom with og flavor 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok I am about to go to bed but here is where i am at on this Build off! A few more days and its done ! 


































I will post up more as i go thanks for lookin !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' badass Mini!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good D!! I love that green interior :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice color combo, very OG lookin


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I LIKE YOUR WAGON MINI...WERE GONNA HAVE TO TRADE!
















































:biggrin: PROGRESS PICS OF THE "GRAPE JUICE"


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2006, 07:51 AM~6179413
> *I LIKE YOUR WAGON MINI...WERE GONNA HAVE TO TRADE!
> 
> 
> ...



damn that wagon is lookin sick looks like the one here out in vegas thats in the royals cc


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

marinate and mini them wagons are coming out clean. let's see how much other guy's finish there wagon's. 


all the wagon's are looking good so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

"Grape Juice" looks delicious! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin real good Marinate :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2006, 08:51 AM~6179413
> *I LIKE YOUR WAGON MINI...WERE GONNA HAVE TO TRADE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2006, 01:37 AM~6178223
> *Ok I am about to go to bed but here is where i am at on this  Build off!  A few more days and its done !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Marinate ! Thats a shit load of chrome on there! And I wasnt a fan of grape juice , I think you put some taste in this 1 ~ GOOD JOB! Oh And i noticed you like the MC spokes ! I might have an extra set !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here an update on the guts before i go to work !










Made 2 sets of these today ! 1 for this wagon and another set for a new member who hook me up with the windows to my 73 caprice promo ! 










































I also got the body cleared and hopefully i will finish this next week ! 

Still got the finishing touches on the guts the motor and the chassie But Nothing i can knock out after i get the interior finished !


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 14 2006, 12:29 PM~6171189
> *just waiting on rims and a disk brake :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to pinstripe the transition between the two colors, it looks a little rough around the edges, but a pinstripe will clean that right up.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 15 2006, 10:27 AM~6180451
> *Don't forget to pinstripe the transition between the two colors, it looks a little rough around the edges, but a pinstripe will clean that right up.
> *



DONT TRIPP I ALREADY HAVE THE TAPE LAYED DOWN


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

I SEE SOME BAD ASS WAGONS :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Mini, im liking that shifter. You gonna put plexi over the speaker box?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 15 2006, 12:45 PM~6180583
> *Mini, im liking that shifter. You gonna put plexi over the speaker box?
> *



LOL! It is all ready on top ! but in the pics you cant tell ! LOL! i am going to add a decal or something to show that it is covered !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2006, 11:15 AM~6180355
> *Marinate ! Thats a shit load of chrome on there! And  I wasnt a fan of grape juice , I think you put some taste  in this 1 ~  GOOD JOB!  Oh And i noticed you like the MC spokes ! I might have an extra set !
> *


THANKS MINI...I'M GONNA PUT SOME 2-PIECES ON IT!

YOUR WAGON LOOKING TIGHT TO WEY!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a little teaser of my wagon. I have most of the little things taken care of and I'm gonna put the rest of this in primmer tonight and hopefully have it painted tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

GYEAH! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn bigg c :0 :thumbsup: looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ok i gotta problem im trying to figure out how to do a sliding rag on my wagon 
its not really going to be sliding just glued on top 
but i used super glue and its not really working as planned any ideas??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my wife thinks i need to get a hot glue gun 
:dunno: 
has any one here on layitlow done a canvas top before ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 16 2006, 12:16 AM~6184528
> *my wife thinks i need to get a hot glue gun
> :dunno:
> has any one here on layitlow done a canvas top before ?
> *


DONT USE THE HOT GLUE !

It stay too thick and lumpy ! Your best bet would be spray glue for like trunk carpet , speaker boxes ! Its by 3m and i think thats the best bet !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COST ABOUT $8.00 A CAN AT WALMART


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 8 2006, 02:34 AM~6128800
> *here are some of  the undie's for the wagon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where do u get the chrome stuff from...that shit looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 16 2006, 12:13 AM~6184508
> *ok i gotta problem im trying to figure out how to do a sliding rag on my wagon
> its not really going to be sliding just glued on top
> but i used super glue and its not really working as planned any ideas??
> ...


Hey and lose the super glue your using you need the good stuff ! i get you pic of what i use and i know it works ! i use it to do body work LOL! Its stong and holds !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 15 2006, 10:23 PM~6184573
> *where do u get the chrome stuff from...that shit looks good
> *


thank's homie.
i used to do do chrome plating back in the day. i have some stuff left over from then. but alot of homie's on here use chrometechusa.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i had another idea i painted the roof flat black with a brush then a second coat and poked the whole roof with the brush to give it texture 
cut out a lil piece of the fabric and folded it up and set it on top 
:dunno: 
it kinda pulls off the look but would be much better covered in fabric 
but im done messing with it for tonight before it gets crushed  










and looking at this pic it looks like i need to go over a couple spots


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! CLAIM DOWN ! 


It looks alright from here !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: im calm 

i took your advise and walked away  
tommorow will be a better day


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2006, 12:24 AM~6184579
> *Hey and lose the super glue  your using  you need the good stuff !  i get you pic of what i use and i know it works ! i use it to do body work  LOL! Its stong and holds !
> *


Here is the super glue system i use ! Try this its way better and if you cant find this stuff try the stuff BIGGS uses !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i sprayed my wagon the wrong fucking color :angry:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks i'll have to make a run to the hobby store this week :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 16 2006, 02:34 AM~6185091
> *i sprayed my wagon the wrong fucking color  :angry:
> *


LOL! How dumb was that !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

show pics lownslow :dunno: 
what color was it supposed to be ?
what color did you spray it ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Had a few freinds stop by to look at the wagon !











and why there were here this dude came by to help me polish the clear out ! 










And wouldnt you know ! My Banker and Wholesale Auto dealer stop by !










Man with all the people in the shop today i didnt think i would get anything done !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 16 2006, 01:36 AM~6185097
> *show pics lownslow  :dunno:
> what color was it supposed to be ?
> what color did you spray it ?
> *


tommorrow im going along with it its just a few shades lighter than what i was supposed to use.

it was supposed to be viper metallic blue i ended up spraying duplicolor ice blue


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn mini that looks like she is about done :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! No more joking from me ! 

Here a little progress update ! 










cant really see much of it when in the car but it has been detailed ! LOL! 2 pumps, 4 dumps , hoses out of all 4 dumps , 10" rams in back ! It will get 8 " rams up front ! ( Havent gotten up there yet ! )

2 12" free air Super Thumps ( LOL ! OLD SCHOOL) in a plexi box , 6 Batteries all wired up ! 










Got all the windows in and the body Monted !( When i opened the doors the resin body just went up like a ballon ! ) Now i have to finish the door panels and the rest of this is just motor and Chassie ! It will BE DONE next week! I will post more as i work it ! Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2006, 12:53 AM~6185138
> *OK ! No more joking from me !
> 
> Here a little progress update !
> ...


damn mini...that is sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm lovin' that wagon Mini! 

Next time I come by the shop to help ya with the polishing, you better have the fridge stocked. Slim pickins. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i love those speaker boxes mini (even if they are thumps) :roflmao: 

but for real lookin sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work goin on as always in these buildoffs.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who dropped a comment on my build so far, I lost my connection for about a week. Reality's been kinda hectic for me and I've been sick so progress on my build has been slow. I didn't get my shit together in time so no pegasus rims or resin custom parts for this build  , I will have to use whatever and scratchbuild in the short term and switch the rims when I get them. Kiwi ingenuity, we're used to being resourseful down here, ain't no thang. BigT I was hoping you might get down and help me rep it, maybe next time.

Looking fucking nice bros, some very good build's coming from this buildoff. The Biggs wagon is off the hook, I hope mine can compete with what you guys got. Still getting all my peices together ready for primer and like Biggs I've been cutting myself up (by accident, nothing masking tape or superglue won't fix). Shit Biggs I was going to suggest you build a new hand too but you've already done it!

update pics coming from me soon.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2006, 01:39 AM~6185106
> *Had a few freinds stop by to look at the wagon !
> 
> 
> ...



WAGON LOOKS SWEET MINI ....I RAN INTO SOME PROBLEMS WITH MINE...., BUT A TRUE BUILDER WILL FIX HIS SHIT!....ANYWAYS COVER THAT MECIOCO & PUT M.C.B.A! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

aight im almost done here is the last pic ima show unilt its complete


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 16 2006, 06:59 PM~6187768
> *aight im almost done here is the last pic ima show unilt its complete
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT LOOKING GOOD FOR THE WEST COAST! :biggrin: HEY CARNAL HOPEFULLY WE MEET UP IN VEGAS!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2006, 06:02 PM~6187779
> *OH SHIT LOOKING GOOD FOR THE WEST COAST! :biggrin: HEY CARNAL HOPEFULLY WE MEET UP IN VEGAS!
> *



Thanks :thumbsup:

And yea Hopefully... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 16 2006, 07:05 PM~6187787
> *Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> And yea Hopefully... :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT A CELL PHONE #


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2006, 06:06 PM~6187796
> *YOU GOT A CELL PHONE #
> *



Yea But it Got Turned Off :angry:


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

I will step up next time Erase One. Need to order a few sets of rims from the states first.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigT[NZ]_@Sep 17 2006, 01:56 PM~6188000
> *I will step up next time Erase One. Need to order a few sets of rims from the states first.
> *



Shit that's what I should have done bro, lol. Next time I enter one of these I'll make sure I got all my parts in the country first. Still, I'm in this and I'm going to finish it with what I've got and what I can scratchbuild. The Kiwi way!


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

MAAN ALL THESE WAGONS LOOKING LIKE ONIONS AND CHESS [ALL GOOD]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 16 2006, 05:59 PM~6187768
> *aight im almost done here is the last pic ima show unilt its complete
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 16 2006, 04:59 PM~6187768
> *aight im almost done here is the last pic ima show unilt its complete
> 
> 
> ...



That shit looks better inperson with the pearl black roof lookin good homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2006, 07:56 PM~6187756
> *WAGON LOOKS SWEET MINI ....I RAN INTO SOME PROBLEMS WITH MINE...., BUT A TRUE BUILDER WILL FIX HIS SHIT!....ANYWAYS COVER THAT MECIOCO & PUT M.C.B.A! :biggrin:
> *



What happened ? And do you want the Flag gone too?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Felix, the wagon is lookin' badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

got my photoetch, the 56 is for the Nomad script only. Got one interior panel put together, made out of 5 separate peices of styrene


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

the front door panel looked like shit, so I redid it with the top curve reshaped. Still needs holes for the arm rests, window crank and vent crank


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: Hey Biggs i'll Meet U On Crenshaw!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heres the wrong color wagon


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good so far homie's. 
just got my seat done. i still got to foil the door's and clear them and the rest is down hill.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 17 2006, 09:26 PM~6193636
> *looking good so far homie's.
> just got my seat done. i still got to foil the door's and clear them and the rest is down hill.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 15 2006, 08:18 AM~6179596
> *"Grape Juice" looks delicious!  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 very nice Marinate.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2006, 12:53 AM~6185138
> *OK ! No more joking from me !
> 
> Here a little progress update !
> ...



thats badass!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here is the door's still need foil and clear... but you get the picture. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 17 2006, 10:14 PM~6194073
> *here is the door's still need foil and clear... but you get the picture. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    :worship: :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 17 2006, 09:14 PM~6194073
> *here is the door's still need foil and clear... but you get the picture. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAAAYEEEMMM lookin good BIGGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 17 2006, 04:46 PM~6192180
> *:cheesy: Hey Biggs i'll Meet U On Crenshaw!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mine is almost out of the shop homie. when it's done swing by we will go.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

how long before finished


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice :0


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 17 2006, 09:47 PM~6194295
> *nice :0
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Just Thought I'd Say my wagon Is Finished!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

pics??? :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Sep 17 2006, 10:20 PM~6194468
> *pics??? :angry:  :cheesy:
> *



Im Posting THem Right Now In The Finished Topic


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 17 2006, 10:48 PM~6194569
> *Im Posting THem Right Now In The Finished Topic
> *



Looks badass man.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2006, 11:40 PM~6194757
> *Looks badass man.
> *



Thanks Brotha! :biggrin: Lets See More Finished Wagons!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 17 2006, 10:48 PM~6194569
> *Im Posting THem Right Now In The Finished Topic
> *


Turned out DAMN nice!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok homie's 1 down and 5 to go... we only have 12 more day's and before you know it they will be all gone. my wagon will be done this week. 
looking good felix. and david your's is coming out clean bro. so is the rest of them.
got to push for the dead line.

west-1
midwest-0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks HOmies For The FeedBack :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 18 2006, 11:38 AM~6196277
> *ok homie's 1 down and 5 to go... we only have 12 more day's and before you know it they will be all gone. my wagon will be done this week.
> looking good felix. and david your's is coming out clean bro. so is the rest of them.
> got to push for the dead line.
> ...


Thanks BIGGS ! Looks like we might only have 2 wagons for the mid west ! Mine and Big C , So we got to make these count C ! 

Felix the wagon is clean! Did you photo paint the tailgate ? LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 17 2006, 09:14 PM~6194073
> *here is the door's still need foil and clear... but you get the picture. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks damn good bro!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2006, 10:28 AM~6196531
> *Thanks BIGGS !  Looks like we might only have 2 wagons for the mid west ! Mine and Big C , So we got  to make these count C !
> 
> Felix the wagon is clean!  Did you photo paint the tailgate ? LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



what are u talkin about??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

On the finish post the tail gate a a gray line on it and no where else on the car ! It looks like it was added using photo shop !


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 17 2006, 10:48 PM~6194569
> *Im Posting THem Right Now In The Finished Topic
> *


 :0 looks clean :cheesy:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

to hell with the build off im out fucking wagon is pissing me off left and right :angry: :angry: :angry:   :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

like i said im done


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

how much more on the wagon biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

this week!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u still mad at me


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the door's are done on the wagon. just got to let them dry, then i will start to put it together.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

will u bring it to the stockton show


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 lookin good BIGGS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2006, 12:27 PM~6197248
> *On  the finish post the tail gate a a gray  line  on it and no where  else on the car  ! It looks like it was added using photo shop  !
> *



Nw I Was Just Seeing What It WOuld Have Looked Like With A Gray Strip I Uploaded the Wrong Pic into photobucket :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 18 2006, 07:46 PM~6200606
> *u still mad at me
> *



:tears: :tears:*WTF!!!! YOUR MAD AT HIM TOO!!!! *:tears: :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not done yet ! I need a few little things to do it but here are some up date photo ! 


























































These are the last pics til its finished ! Thanks for looking and all the wagons that are close to finishing are lookin good ! 

Good thing this 1 is just for the right to say ! " I bet your ass in the wagon build off " cause there are some real sharp kits being built !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: super cleeeeann :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Awsome i love the white!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

My interior is just about done, just a few odd's and end's left now. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn guys, all the wagons are lookin' badass! I'm glad I'm not a judge.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 19 2006, 07:27 AM~6202043
> *Damn guys, all the wagons are lookin' badass! I'm glad I'm not a judge.
> *


But I think you will be. People's choice if I remember right, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 19 2006, 07:23 AM~6202037
> *My interior is just about done, just a few odd's and end's left now.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you think you make the deadline ! its lookin good !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 19 2006, 07:23 AM~6202037
> *My interior is just about done, just a few odd's and end's left now.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you think you make the deadline ! its lookin good !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mini.that wagon is badddddddd.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING THE OWN WORK...NOT SOMEONE ELSE.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 03:36 AM~6201828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


David you cum guzzling trollop this thing is bad ass nice work G! VERY NICE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2006, 03:44 PM~6205342
> *I HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING THE OWN WORK...NOT SOMEONE ELSE.
> *


who care's homie. no matter what you say or do it ain't going to change shit.as long as i know i do my own shit i don't worry about anyone else shit  . so go ahead and knock out that wagon. so we can put it down for the west.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 05:22 PM~6205530
> *who care's homie. as long as i know i do my own shit i don't worry about anyone else shit  .  so go ahead and knock out that wagon. so we can put it down for the west.
> *


  DON'T TRIP BIG DOG...U KNOW HOW THE WEST DOES IT!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 05:25 PM~6205226
> *you think you make the deadline ! its lookin good !
> *


Yeah I should make it. Working on the paint now and that about all thats left.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Seriously!? Who the fuck gets someone else to build their shit for them? That's so lame, people don't actually do that, do they? :roflmao: 

My build's slowly taking shape, I lost my motivation for a bit. I've got all the main peices together and am detailing.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Sep 19 2006, 05:40 PM~6205616
> *Seriously!? Who the fuck gets someone else to build their shit for them? That's so lame, people don't actually do that, do they?  :roflmao:
> 
> My build's slowly taking shape, I lost my motivation for a bit. I've got all the main peices together and am detailing.
> *


BELIEVE ME HOMIE....THERES ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT DON'T BUILD THERE OWN SHIT.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2006, 04:41 PM~6205623
> *BELIVE ME HOMIE....THERES ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT DON'T BUILD THERE OWN SHIT.
> *


x2 :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: fuckin posers


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 05:09 PM~6205785
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Biggs, how did you get a pic of "LowandBeyond" and his "crew"?




















:biggrin: Just playin' Travis. Had to get ya back for poting that pic of me on that _other_ forum.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

i just need wheels, paint and that all..few little touches and im done.
pics coming soon.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 02:36 AM~6201828
> *Not done yet ! I need a few little things to do it but here are some up date photo !
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING VERY NICE MINI...HELL YEAH.
I WISH I HAD BETTER MATERIALS TO BUILD ME A BETTER WAGON BUT WHEN I MOVED I LOST ALL MY SHIT..AND OTHER KITS GOT DESTROYED. IM MOVIN ON UP THOUGH.
REAL NICE BRO..I LIKE THE WAGON.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

well here's one i just did a few min ago. while i wait for my door's to dry and made this..wagon build off in the making.

























enjoy homie's :biggrin: still need's alot of work. 1995 big body wagon cadillac


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 06:06 PM~6206157
> *well here's one i just did a few min ago. while i wait for my door's to dry and made this..wagon build off in the making.
> 
> 
> ...



Ur Fuckin Crazy Biggs!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

if i don't just jump in and do it . it won't be done. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

damn it Biggs :angry: is there anything you can't build :cheesy: :cheesy: 

looking good


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Biggs, I'm speechless! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's..
you just got to jump in and do it pokey.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 06:06 PM~6206157
> *well here's one i just did a few min ago. while i wait for my door's to dry and made this..wagon build off in the making.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOLY SHIT THATS FUCKIN INSANE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 06:33 PM~6206352
> *thank's homie's..
> you just got to jump in and do it pokey.
> *


Yeah, but it would also help if I was at the same level as you. I wanna do some shit like that, I've got some crazy ideas in my head. I'm just afraid I'll fuck up. I toyed around with alot of crazy custom shit about 5 or 6 years ago, before my daghter was born. I'm trying to get my paint and detail skills down first, then I'll have the balls to cut up some shit like that. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 19 2006, 09:37 PM~6206374
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 HOLY SHIT THATS FUCKIN INSANE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thats bad ass...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 19 2006, 06:42 PM~6206406
> *Yeah, but it would also help if I was at the same level as you. I wanna do some shit like that, I've got some crazy ideas in my head. I'm just afraid I'll fuck up. I toyed around with alot of crazy custom shit about 5 or 6 years ago, before my daghter was born.  I'm trying to get my paint and detail skills down first, then I'll have the balls to cut up some shit like that.  :biggrin:
> *


it just take's time and patience homie. and before you get your paint skill's down you got to get your fabrication down too. like nike say's. just do it homie. and if you fuck up, no one was there to see your fuckup and it never happend. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 08:06 PM~6206157
> *well here's one i just did a few min ago. while i wait for my door's to dry and made this..wagon build off in the making.
> 
> 
> ...



OH HELL! You just gave me an idea for the caddy i be getting from Ryan ! Thanks!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN BIGGS TOOK IT THERE

Great fab work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 19 2006, 08:00 PM~6206824
> *DAMN BIGGS TOOK IT THERE
> 
> Great fab work!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANK'S DRNITRUS


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice work Biggs. I did something like that a while back with my Alternomad but never finished it, I started scratchbuilding all the Caddy trim onto the Nomad body but lost interest. I was never sure on how to make the Caddy tail lights work with the wagon body and was going to use something else. You gonna have this one finished up for the end of the buildoff too?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to grab the wagon roof and add to the 96 impala ! Make me a Impala wagon LOL!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Or graft the Modelhaus wagon to the front clip...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 19 2006, 05:40 PM~6205974
> *Hey Biggs, how did you get a pic of "LowandBeyond" and his "crew"?
> :biggrin: Just playin' Travis. Had to get ya back for poting that pic of me on that other forum.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hell yea don't fuck with us! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 08:29 PM~6207105
> *I would like to grab the wagon roof and add to the 96 impala !  Make me a Impala wagon LOL!
> *



there is already a caprice wagon? It just has the 57 chevy trim and rear end. Just shave that shit off. :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2006, 10:34 PM~6207146
> *Or graft the Modelhaus wagon to the front clip...
> *


Carl says they dont carry the wagon anymore ! I just ordered new chrome for my 73 caprice promo and asked ! Said that decline in sales the full kit line is being cut back ! They are going to focus on more of the restoring side of the hobby and what not ! Got the new front grill , bumper and rear bumper coming ! It cost me 14.00 but its a rare kit to me so i have to build it LOL!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2006, 08:40 PM~6207196
> *there is already a caprice wagon?  It just has the 57 chevy trim and rear end.  Just shave that shit off.  :dunno:
> *


i think he means tha 4 door wagon :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 19 2006, 08:42 PM~6207201
> *i think he means tha 4 door wagon :dunno:
> *



yea I didn't thank about the doors.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 08:42 PM~6207200
> *Carl says they dont carry the wagon anymore ! I just ordered new chrome for my 73 caprice promo and asked ! Said that  decline in sales    the full kit line is being cut back ! They are going to focus on more of the restoring side of the hobby and what not !  Got the new front grill , bumper and rear bumper coming ! It cost me 14.00  but its a rare kit  to me so  i have to build it  LOL!
> *



for real? That sucks. I'm ordering some 70 caddy parts and a 68 Impala for a buddy. I know he does phase stuff out if it don't sell, but hell, he's got all the masters, I'm sure he can bring them back if he wants, just has to put them in rubber


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2006, 10:45 PM~6207233
> *for real?  That sucks.  I'm ordering some 70 caddy parts and a 68 Impala for a buddy.  I know he does phase stuff out if it don't sell, but hell, he's got all the masters, I'm sure he can bring them back if he wants, just has to put them in rubber
> *


You need the # I have it right here ! No catalog but he knows his shit and was quick to find my stuff!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS THE BACK BUMPER STEP ON BOTH SIDE'S, THAT'S NEED'S TO BE ON THE WAGON. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 11:01 PM~6207345
> *HERE IS THE BACK BUMPER STEP ON BOTH SIDE'S, THAT'S NEED'S TO BE ON  THE WAGON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dang BIGGS you never miss a STEP ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 08:48 PM~6207258
> *You need the #  I have it right here !  No catalog but he knows his shit and was quick to find my stuff!
> *


I talked with him a bit last week, great guy. This is the first time I'm ordering from him online, I usually picked up stuff from shows


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALMOST DONE.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:17 PM~6207456
> *ALMOST DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 thats gonna be a beauty :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 19 2006, 11:27 PM~6207497
> *:0  :0 thats gonna be a beauty :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP! BLACK BEAUTY !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 09:29 PM~6207508
> *YUP! BLACK BEAUTY !
> *



NO! ___VS___. 

AND THANK'S GUY'S.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good biggs cant wait to see it finished


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking fuking sweet Biggs.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2006, 09:51 PM~6207633
> *looking fuking sweet Biggs.
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 WOW! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got the body painted, now just have to put the BMF on and clear.


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 19 2006, 09:54 PM~6208064
> *I got the body painted, now just have to put the BMF on and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


_*Nice Mod's, Nice interior, Now you need some patterns or pinstripes stay up with the other mod's....*_


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 20 2006, 12:57 AM~6208086
> *Nice Mod's, Nice interior, Now you need some patterns or pinstripes stay up with the other mod's....
> *



I still might do some patterns, but I gotta let it fully dry cause I tried it once already and my tape pulled up the damn paint. :angry: :uh: So maybe tomorrow I'll get something worked out.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD bigC


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 01:10 AM~6208157
> *LOOKING GOOD bigC
> *



Thanks Bro!! I just hope I get this finshed by the end of this lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good biggc


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 20 2006, 01:15 AM~6208204
> *lookin good biggc
> *


Thanks Homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wagons looking sweet BiggC. Nice mods and paint.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 06:06 PM~6206157
> *well here's one i just did a few min ago. while i wait for my door's to dry and made this..wagon build off in the making.
> 
> 
> ...


damn dawg ... :machinegun: :burn: your killin me!
i want a caddy big body.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:17 PM~6207456
> *ALMOST DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


comin out clean as fuck


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

changed it up a lil..the lowrider style kept messing up on me..soooo....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 20 2006, 12:42 AM~6208560
> *changed it up a lil..the lowrider style kept messing up on me..soooo....
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD THING YOU DID THE 5.20'S WOULD OF BLEW OFF WITH ALL THAT MOTOR.
dam cap's. good start homie.  looking good.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2006, 05:41 PM~6205623
> *BELIEVE ME HOMIE....THERES ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT DON'T BUILD THERE OWN SHIT.
> *


you know i build my own shit.thats why i cant get anything done.  i should get some help.then i will be able to get cars out.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2006, 10:52 AM~6210740
> *you know i build my own shit.thats why i cant get anything done.  i should get some help.then i will be able to get cars out.
> *


why not do it. i know about 80% of some mutherfucker's that do that. i just don't wan't to put them on blast. so i just say fuck it. i just sit back and laugh at the show's when they sit there by there models thinking they are the shit. knowing dam well they didn't build all of there model's. but that's just my 2 cent's :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 11:57 AM~6210785
> *why not do it. i know about 80% of some mutherfucker's that do that.  i just don't wan't to put them on blast.  so i just say fuck it. i just sit back and laugh at the show's when they sit there by there models thinking they are the shit. knowing dam well they didn't build all of there model's. but that's just my 2 cent's :biggrin:
> *


no no.its true.i agree with you.but you know some people will say.no ya he painted it.but i put it together.helping each other is ok.but not saying it is what alot of us are not liking.I have always givin credit to anybody that has helped me.Like the LS.I didnt do the front end.I may have joked that i did.I dont think anybody ever asked me.But david champion was the one that did it.and i give him full credit for it.but like i have said before.when you really sit back and look at it.its still a piece of plastic and its all about the fun of te hobby.help or no help.  
so one of you get off your asses and strart helping me.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2006, 11:13 AM~6210879
> *no no.its true.i agree with you.but you know some people will say.no ya he painted it.but i put it together.helping each other is ok.but not saying it is what alot of us are not liking.I have always givin credit to anybody that has helped me.Like the LS.I didnt do the front end.I may have joked that i did.I dont think anybody ever asked me.But david champion was the one that did it.and i give him full credit for it.but like i have said before.when you really sit back and look at it.its still a piece of plastic and its all about the fun of te hobby.help or no help.
> so one of you get off your asses and strart helping me.
> *


that's all good, but when they say sole work. that's when i just laugh. i can pick out the differant style's of each person and builder, and when the model has a completely differant style then what the builder does i can tell. then one year he's building junk and a few month's later he building top notch model's something is wrong with that picture. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 12:19 PM~6210909
> *that's all good, but when they say sole work. that's when i just laugh. i can pick out the differant style's of each person and builder, and when the model has a completely differant style then what the builder does i can tell. then one year he's building junk and a few month's later he building top notch model's something is wrong with that picture. :biggrin:
> *


no shit.that is funny.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

then it got real quiet.!


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 01:13 PM~6211285
> *then it got real quiet.!
> *


 :0


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 10:50 AM~6210727
> *GOOD THING YOU DID THE 5.20'S WOULD OF BLEW OFF WITH ALL THAT MOTOR.
> dam cap's.  good start homie.   looking good.
> *


haha yeah for sure huh...thanks dawg keep up your good work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 01:13 PM~6211285
> *then it got real quiet.!
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 07:06 PM~6206157
> *well here's one i just did a few min ago. while i wait for my door's to dry and made this..wagon build off in the making.
> 
> 
> ...



KRAZY FUCKER!  :biggrin:  ...IS THE 60 ON IT'S WAY?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 09:57 AM~6210785
> *why not do it. i know about 80% of some mutherfucker's that do that.  i just don't wan't to put them on blast.  so i just say fuck it. i just sit back and laugh at the show's when they sit there by there models thinking they are the shit. knowing dam well they didn't build all of there model's. but that's just my 2 cent's :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: OR WHEN MOTHERFUCKERS TRY AND GET PPL TO BUILD THEIR CARS FOR A CONTEST AND TRY AND PASS IT ON AS IF THEY DID IT!!!..LOLOL. TOO MANY PERPATRATORS ON THE SCENE. I'VE HERARD ALOT OF SHIT HOMIE!!! BIGGS KNOWS THE GAME AND KNOWS THE "PINCH BUILDERS"..LOL. WE'VE CAUGHT SOME HOMIES TOO BRO. SOME DUDE WAS CLAIMING WORK THAT THE HOMIE DID AND DIDN'T GIVE HIM HIS PROPS. ITS JUST WACK. I FEEL YA BIGGS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

a lil update until paint today...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 NICE LIKE WHAT U DID WIT THA GRILL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 20 2006, 07:31 PM~6213074
> *:0  :0 NICE LIKE WHAT U DID WIT THA GRILL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats the custom grille from the kit.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, I just discovered this challenge yall are having, and I have the perfect car to build, can I do it in a week? (1960 chevy delivery wagon)


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 20 2006, 05:32 PM~6213084
> *Thats the custom grille from the kit.
> *


 :0 my bad never had tha kit


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 20 2006, 05:32 PM~6213084
> *Thats the custom grille from the kit.
> *


what kit is it? i need that grill to finish beto's 68 caprice.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah comes with custom parts..good thing cause i lost about 80% of my good shit over the years when i moved.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 20 2006, 04:43 PM~6212465
> *:angry: OR WHEN MOTHERFUCKERS TRY AND GET PPL TO BUILD THEIR CARS FOR A CONTEST AND TRY AND PASS IT ON AS IF THEY DID IT!!!..LOLOL. TOO MANY PERPATRATORS ON THE SCENE. I'VE HERARD ALOT OF SHIT HOMIE!!! BIGGS KNOWS THE GAME AND KNOWS THE "PINCH BUILDERS"..LOL. WE'VE CAUGHT SOME HOMIES TOO BRO. SOME DUDE WAS CLAIMING WORK THAT THE HOMIE DID AND DIDN'T GIVE HIM HIS PROPS. ITS JUST WACK. I FEEL YA BIGGS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


ya.its ok to get help.just give credit were credit is due.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

biggs.you going to cast that shit?


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 05:50 PM~6213212
> *what kit is it? i need that grill to finish beto's 68 caprice.
> *


the 65 chevelle wagon


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2006, 05:53 PM~6213229
> *ya.its ok to get help.just give credit were credit is due.
> *


i hear you fred and kustom. if i were to tell you who i have built car's for in the past and present. you guy's would say,,, :0 remember i take pic's of everything i build. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 20 2006, 05:54 PM~6213240
> *the 65 chevelle wagon
> 
> 
> ...


cool: ok thank's imfamous.  i'll go get 1 today


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 07:56 PM~6213255
> *i hear you fred and kustom. if i were to tell you who i have built car's for in the past and present. you guy's would say,,, :0 remember i take pic's of everything. :biggrin:
> *


Dont show them that you built my MONTE ! Thats the only good kit i got ! yOU SAID YOU WOULDNT TELL! :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

what me and you do will be taken to the grave.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

paint is done


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 05:58 PM~6213265
> *cool: ok thank's imfamous.    i'll go get 1 today
> *


sure thing homie..just lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 20 2006, 06:07 PM~6213349
> *paint is done
> 
> 
> ...


dam your like me that shit was painted fast.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 06:58 PM~6213265
> *cool: ok thank's imfamous.    i'll go get 1 today
> *


i got that grill if you need it let me know


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 08:00 PM~6213287
> *what me and you do will be taken to the grave.
> *


LOL! HELL they know my style LOL! And yours as while ! Never in life will handle a built kit and say its mine unless i build it ! I am a Victim of the fake ass builder my self LOL! :biggrin: 

Bro It takes builder like the members of M.C.B.A. and guys like Models IV Life to keep the wantabee wanting to show are shit ! LOL! 

I dont think there is anything wrong with a collector ! Its when you take the shit you bought and say that its your own work ! Hell it ant easy building a top level kit or even a real nice shelf model ! So if you bought it to collect and then a show comes to town and you take it to see what it will do at least be a man say hey i bought this the builder is ! 

YOU FEEL ME !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 20 2006, 07:15 PM~6213889
> *i got that grill  if you need it let me know
> *


yeah bro that will be cool homie.  

oh and mini does that mean you don't want me to finish your car then?


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2006, 08:19 PM~6214330
> *LOL!  HELL  they know my style LOL!  And yours as while ! Never in life  will handle a built kit and say its mine unless i build it !  I am a Victim of the  fake ass builder my self LOL!  :biggrin:
> 
> Bro It takes builder like the members of M.C.B.A. and guys like Models IV Life  to keep the wantabee  wanting to show are shit ! LOL!
> ...


i agee with you mini..that's how i am too
i build because it's my hobby and iv'e loved it since i was a toddler..my friends now are like "why do u still play with models"??
and i say..i don't play with them dumbass..I BUILD THEM!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 10:23 PM~6214361
> *yeah bro that will be cool homie.
> 
> Are you mad at me still !
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 20 2006, 08:24 PM~6214371
> *i agee with you mini..that's how i am too
> i build because it's my hobby and iv'e loved it since i was a toddler..my friends now are like "why do u still play with models"??
> and i say..i don't play with them dumbass..I BUILD THEM!!
> *


x-2 and tell them fool's to get a life. i hear it all the time. i just tell them to ask there old lady's if they can borrow money to buy a model. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

pm me ur addy will send it to you on friday


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2006, 07:25 PM~6214386
> *I dont want to bug you like <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Correction above "QUOTE" </span>:biggrin:*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 20 2006, 10:45 PM~6214520
> *:biggrin: <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Correction above "QUOTE" </span>:biggrin:
> *



LOL! Nothing but love BETO ! :biggrin: nothing but love !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i havent posted anything in a while so here is my bit of progress 
(i have been really unmotivated with this one)



























its not turning out as great as i had hopped but hey im building and not giving up or smashing shit :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

looks good i like that color


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD STILL.....


BIGGS YOU MAD AT ME?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 21 2006, 11:41 AM~6218095
> *LOOKING GOOD STILL.....
> BIGGS YOU MAD AT ME?
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2006, 12:44 PM~6218114
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 25 2006, 07:28 PM~5841705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to candymancad ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 21 2006, 12:41 PM~6218095
> *LOOKING GOOD STILL.....
> BIGGS YOU MAD AT ME?
> *


WTF did you do now?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

QUOTE(candymancaddy @ Jul 25 2006, 07:28 PM) 










what happened to candymancad ? 


he tried to take on MR BIGGS and lost.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

dam double post :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2006, 02:08 PM~6218562
> *QUOTE(candymancaddy @ Jul 25 2006, 07:28 PM)
> what happened to candymancad ?
> he tried to take on MR BIGGS and lost.
> *


shame on him.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I thought he was all butt hurt from the LS contest, never did see the finished results from him


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 21 2006, 02:16 PM~6218598
> *I thought he was all butt hurt from the LS contest, never did see the finished results from him
> *


he was mad?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 21 2006, 02:05 PM~6218552
> *WTF did you do now?
> *


SHIT IT'S A JOKE!!!


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 21 2006, 05:50 PM~6215250
> *well i havent posted anything in a while so here is my bit of progress
> (i have been really unmotivated with this one)
> 
> ...


Looking nice bro. Didn't see this till after I had brought my paint already.  

Shit I need to get some update pics for you guys.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 20 2006, 10:50 PM~6215250
> *well i havent posted anything in a while so here is my bit of progress
> (i have been really unmotivated with this one)
> 
> ...


DON'T SMASH IT HOMIE..I LIKE IT
CAME OUT REALLY GOOD..I UNDERSTAND THOUGH..I GET LIKE THAT SOMETIMES WITH SOME PROJECTS. I JUST WALK AWAY.
NOW I HAVE THESE TO FINISH LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 21 2006, 01:22 PM~6218627
> *SHIT IT'S A JOKE!!!
> *


don't lie tell them the truth. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2006, 02:49 PM~6218775
> *don't lie tell them the truth. :angry:
> *


YEA I MAD FOR NOT SLING ME THAT WAGON FOOLIO! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2006, 02:49 PM~6218775
> *don't lie tell them the truth. :angry:
> *


???????


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i like the paint on the 64 :thumbsup: infamous

not gonna smash it but im not thrilled with it either 
im working on pushing my limits as far as body work and sometimes shit dont go right the first time :dunno: 

i had a custom interior planned out for it but didnt think i would have enough time due to my procrastination


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 21 2006, 01:55 PM~6218803
> *i like the paint on the 64 :thumbsup:  infamous
> 
> not gonna smash it but im not thrilled with it either
> ...


YEAH I HEAR YAH LOL
THE SIX FO' WAS A HOPPER KIT AND CAME PAINTED..HAD IT FOR LIKE 2 YEARS ALREADY JUST GOTTA FINISH IT WITH THE 64 AMT KIT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo biggs got me cuz i fucked my paint up,i dont even want to post pics of it cuz its ugly now!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

MINE IS FINISHED..POSTED IT IN FINISHED 
BUILDOFF POST


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 20 2006, 10:50 PM~6215250
> *well i havent posted anything in a while so here is my bit of progress
> (i have been really unmotivated with this one)
> 
> ...



thats fuking badass!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's cleared and foiled for the most part, now I just gotta finsh up all the little things and it'll done.  
:0 :0 :0 

































This should be done sometime tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE!!!!comin out nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Bigg C that wagons looking sick.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 21 2006, 11:59 PM~6222140
> *It's cleared and foiled for the most part, now I just gotta finsh up all the little things and it'll done.
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


FUCKIN CLEAN BIG C
IM DIGGIN THE PINK TOO..WHAT COLOR IS THAT??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! BIG C your pink thing is wagon in the open !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 22 2006, 02:06 AM~6222172
> *FUCKIN CLEAN BIG C
> IM DIGGIN THE PINK TOO..WHAT COLOR IS THAT??
> *



"Auto Air Colors" Iridescent Fuchsia  

And thanks homies!! :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: off the hook biggc :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 22 2006, 02:54 AM~6222341
> *:thumbsup:  off the hook biggc  :worship:
> *


Thanks bro!! I like yours, it's lookin' sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That looks DAMN good BiggC


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work Bigg C


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 22 2006, 01:13 AM~6222204
> *"Auto Air Colors"  Iridescent Fuchsia
> 
> And thanks homies!!  :cheesy:
> *


Auto Air Colors is the best.love that color.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 21 2006, 10:59 PM~6222140
> *It's cleared and foiled for the most part, now I just gotta finsh up all the little things and it'll done.
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


_*FUCKIN AWESOME......I LIKE IT.........*_


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 22 2006, 10:33 PM~6227556
> *FUCKIN AWESOME......I LIKE IT.........
> *


Thanks bro!! I was gonna do some patterns but the paint kept pelling off with the tape so I gave in and kept it one color and Mini hooked me up with the flake for the clear.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE WAGON LOOK'S GOOD BIGG-C.
I GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY WAGON TONIGHT. DID THE HINGES AND DOOR PANEL'S IT SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn Biggs Thats Sick!!! big up's 2 tha west coast


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 22 2006, 09:22 PM~6227877
> *Damn Biggs Thats Sick!!! big up's 2 tha west coast
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Biggs!! 

I love the roof rack, sets off the car. Just beautiful is what your wagon is Biggs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 22 2006, 09:30 PM~6227925
> *Thanks Biggs!!
> 
> I love the roof rack, sets off the car. Just beautiful is what your wagon is Biggs  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.  
NOW LET'S SEE HOW MANY OTHER'S FINISH THERE WAGON'S BY THE DEADLINE.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 22 2006, 09:18 PM~6227833
> *THE WAGON LOOK'S GOOD BIGG-C.
> I GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY WAGON TONIGHT. DID THE HINGES AND DOOR PANEL'S IT SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK.
> 
> ...


    DAMN!!! BIGGS thats comin out fuckin sweet i really like tha roof rack looks clean good work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S SCOOBY.
I HAD TO DO SOMETHING A LITTLE DIFFERANT. I KNEW THERE WAS GOING TO BE SOME CLEAN ASS WAGON'S BUILT IN THIS CHALLENGE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD WEY!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2006, 09:46 PM~6228015
> *LOOKS GOOD WEY!
> *


GRACIAS WEY


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

BIGGS..HOW'S THE FINGER??


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

hey BIGGS found a wagon that looks almost like urs :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 22 2006, 11:18 PM~6227833
> *THE WAGON LOOK'S GOOD BIGG-C.
> I GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY WAGON TONIGHT. DID THE HINGES AND DOOR PANEL'S IT SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK.
> 
> ...


Dang ! I am done tring to catch up with you BIGGS ! The rack takes this build to the next level homie ! I LOVE IT ! Good job !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Very very nice! I love wagons. I wish i could have competed in this one.  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GAWD DAMN BIGGS WEY!!!!!!!!..LOL J/K. DAMN LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER MONTE CARLO LS BUILDOFF WITH ONLY A HAND FULL OF BUILDERS!!!!!!!! FUCKIN B.SER'S..LOL. OH YEAH, I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE CLUB AND I'M DRUNK!! SO I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT ANYBODY SAYS ABOUT THIS POST CUZ THERE ARE BULLSHITTERS ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ONLY FACTS HOMIE!!!!!!!!! I'M OUT.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

as finished as its getting, i cant find any good looking wheels so i reverted to stocks on the 155s


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 23 2006, 10:23 AM~6230048
> *as finished as its getting, i cant find any good looking wheels so i reverted to stocks on the 155s
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie..i think chrome spokes would look clean or old school cragers.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn, slipped to page 2. To be honest I aint really done shit to mine lately, my life is crazy ATM. I'll get my bro to shoot some pic's with his cam and get them up on Wednesday. No paint yet, comin at ya raw.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

TTT :dunno: any one still not done?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 26 2006, 12:33 AM~6245100
> *TTT :dunno: any one  still not done?
> *


Yeah there are a few that arent done yet, I think only 3 have been posted up in the finshed post.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 23 2006, 09:23 AM~6230048
> *as finished as its getting, i cant find any good looking wheels so i reverted to stocks on the 155s
> 
> 
> ...


THROW SOME SUPREME WITH THICK WHITEWALL ON IT. LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i had to take my mind off thing's here in the house so i got a little more done on the wagon. should be done by friday.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2006, 09:46 PM~6252191
> *i had to take my mind off thing's here in the house so i got a little more done on the wagon. should be done by friday.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Real Good Big Brotha!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN that wagon is clean Biggs!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats the best thing you can do right now. You still need some time to yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 27 2006, 04:17 AM~6253138
> *Thats the best thing you can do right now.  You still need some time to yourself. :thumbsup:
> *



I know I've said this already, but it's worth repeating, that wagon is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

how did you hinge the back door and where did the roof rack go
it is way sick biggs your rides are 1st place


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Sep 27 2006, 05:39 AM~6253283
> *how did you hinge the back door and where did the roof rack go
> it is way sick biggs your rides are 1st place
> *


thank's homie's..  

the back door's are hinged on the door pillar, and the roof rack will be put back on when the wagon is complete.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 27 2006, 04:11 PM~6257984
> *thank's homie's..
> 
> the back door's are hinged on the door pillar, and the roof rack will be put back on when the wagon is complete.
> *


that's very very clean homie!! hop all is well familia and all bro! much love goes out :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 27 2006, 04:24 PM~6258108
> *that's very very clean homie!!  hop all is well familia and all bro! much love goes out  :thumbsup:
> *


it's all good homie thank's.
just trying to keep busy to ease some of the pain.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 27 2006, 04:28 PM~6258130
> *it's all good homie thank's.
> just trying to keep busy to ease some of the pain.
> *


that's all you can do. hang in there homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

tast of what's to come. 










the wagon is 98% done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am lovein them air flow fins ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 10:37 PM~6260709
> *FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am lovein them air flow  fins ! LOL!
> *


thank's bro. here is a differant angle. i like the way they came out also.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice Biggs. Everything you touch turns to gold.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Id have to agree with LowandBeyond.... Amazing us as always Biggs!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2006, 10:47 PM~6260781
> *Very nice Biggs.  Everything you touch turns to gold.
> *


thank's homie.

here is a few more sneak peak's for the night. you can see what kind of detail that's going in to the wagon.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DDDDAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW :worship: Your wagon is gonna be smokin' hot when it done bro.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Biggs, very nice! Quit teasing us like this, I don't think I can take much more of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 27 2006, 11:01 PM~6260879
> *Damn Biggs, very nice! Quit teasing us like this, I don't think I can take much more of it.  :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie's 
it will be posted up by friday in the finished wagon's. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK BIGGS ! 


You had to go and add the clear shift indacater to the steering shaft ! 

I GIVE UP ! I am tired of getting my ass


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 11:06 PM~6260896
> *WHAT THE FUCK BIGGS !
> You had to go and add the clear shift indacater to the steering shaft !
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: good eye bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You Ant messin with has been BIGGS ! 


I am a never was LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 11:14 PM~6260943
> *You Ant messin with  has been BIGGS  !
> I am a never was LOL!
> *


 :twak: :dunno: :around:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2006, 01:16 AM~6260955
> *:twak:  :dunno:  :around:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i think my jaw just hit the desk 
daaaaamnn :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn BIGGS...and it dont stop!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PINCHE BIGGS I MIGHT AS WELL DROP OUT & LET YOU WIN ALONE! THAT WAGON IS CLEAN WEY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS AS FAR AS I AM HOPEFULLY I'LL BE DONE!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice color. What is it called?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

"GRAPEJUICE"


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2006, 07:40 AM~6262405
> *"GRAPEJUICE"
> *


DAMN!!!!!GRAPEJUICE IS LOOKIN WET AND TASTY :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang Doing them paints wet as fuck ! Good Job BRO!


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Marinate thats lookin damn good. How did you like that SpazStick paint? What did you use to clear over it since its RC paint for lexan bodies? I've been waiting on somebody to use it on a model.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Sep 28 2006, 08:53 AM~6262506
> *Marinate thats lookin damn good. How did you like that SpazStick paint? What did you use to clear over it since its RC paint for lexan bodies? I've been waiting on somebody to use it on a model.
> *


shit works good homie...i painted a 70 monte with it i'll get some pics for you .


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2006, 03:27 PM~6265261
> *shit works good homie...i painted a 70 monte with it i'll get some pics for you .
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=193549&st=20
post#38


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2006, 07:31 AM~6262345
> *THIS AS FAR AS I AM HOPEFULLY I'LL BE DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


love that color dawg..looking real nice!!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 27 2006, 10:35 PM~6260685
> * tast of what's to come.
> 
> 
> ...


 imfamous --> :uh: :burn: :burn: :burn: 
biggs --> uffin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks sweet marinate very nice paint job


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking real good Biggs and Marinate, fuckin amazing actually. I'm still waiting on my bro to help me out with the update pic's, not sure if I'm gonna make the deadline but shit it's been fun, I have challenged myself and learnt alot.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.
here are a few more pic's of my wagon. 99% done. it will be done tomorrow.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Everyones wagons are looking SWEET! This is gonna be a hard one to vote on.

I'm gonna have to try some of that SpazStick paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Marinate that wagon is so fucking badass. Love that color.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 28 2006, 08:35 PM~6267752
> *        :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's scooby.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I GIVE UP :thumbsup:  :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2006, 07:55 AM~6270317
> *I GIVE UP :thumbsup:    :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


you guy's aint no fun.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit Bro ! Its all fun ! LOL! 

And watching this one come together is sweet as hell ! The only thing we give up on is very being greater then the all MIGHTY BIGGS! 

Now if you start walking on water i have to ask for forgiviness!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2006, 08:12 AM~6270423
> *Shit Bro ! Its all fun ! LOL!
> 
> And watching this one come together is sweet as hell !  The only thing we give up on is very being greater then the all MIGHTY  BIGGS!
> ...


i used to do that back in the day . but i got tired of showing off. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2006, 10:36 AM~6270542
> *i used to do that back in the day . but i got tired of showing off. :biggrin:
> *


I think your just getting started LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS THE LUGGAGE RACK JUST FINISHED IT.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job biggs really looks good


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn biggs :worship: :worship: 
heh i just realized i was posting in the finished topic and thought it was the buildup topic :banghead: 
any way here is how my wagon sits


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

everyone that built wagons did a great job and i seen alot of detail work on everyones wagons great job to everyone cant wait to see everyones work on the next buildoff


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

well, I wasn't able to finish in time, obviously, but this is the most focused I've been on a build in a long long time. Everything else was put to the side and I didn't touch another model in a month. 

I opened the hood and grafted the bottom of the window and vents off the 60 Impala to the resin body. Most of the interior is now plastic and superglue. The hatch area is resin, but I put in a new floor and built new wheel well covers. Most of my time was spent converting the 2 door impala panels to 4 door specs as close to stock as possible. Wow, now that I typed it out, it doesn't look like much, but fuckin a it took a lot of test fitting, I like having shit perfect.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 1 2006, 02:08 PM~6282774
> *well, I wasn't able to finish in time, obviously, but this is the most focused I've been on a build in a long long time.  Everything else was put to the side and I didn't touch another model in a month.
> 
> I opened the hood and grafted the bottom of the window and vents off the 60 Impala to the resin body.  Most of the interior is now plastic and superglue.  The hatch area is resin, but I put in a new floor and built new wheel well covers.  Most of my time was spent converting the 2 door impala panels to 4 door specs as close to stock as possible.  Wow, now that I typed it out, it doesn't look like much, but fuckin a it took a lot of test fitting, I like having shit perfect.
> ...


you should still finish it. and don't box it look's like a real good project.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 2 2006, 01:58 PM~6289592
> *you should still finish it. and don't box it look's like a real good project.
> *


don't worry still cranking on it. The interior fit is giving me problems though


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 2 2006, 03:58 PM~6290109
> *don't worry still cranking on it.  The interior fit is giving me problems though
> *


it gave me problems also, but fuck it i still finished it!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 02:59 PM~6290122
> *it gave me problems also, but fuck it i still finished it!
> *


this one's priority, no bouncing to another project. I have 3mm to shave off the sides somehow.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT YOU MEAN NO BOUNCING TO ANOTHER PROJECT?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 03:10 PM~6290207
> *WHAT YOU MEAN NO BOUNCING TO ANOTHER PROJECT?
> *


I mean I'm staying focused on this project til I finish.

Is that ok?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 2 2006, 04:17 PM~6290271
> *I mean I'm staying focused on this project til I finish.
> 
> Is that ok?
> *


MELO DOWN HOMIE AIN'T NOBODY GETTING CRAZY. IT WAS JUST A QUESTION.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 03:18 PM~6290281
> *MELO DOWN HOMIE AIN'T NOBODY GETTING CRAZY. IT WAS JUST A QUESTION.
> *


Your caps throw me off, it looks like you're getting defensive about something. No harm no foul


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOL..I ALWAYS WRITE IN CAPS!!!!! I HATE READING THE LOWERCASE CUZ MY EYES ARE A LIL BAD.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok the vote is in it look's like the west took this one. but it's all good i think everyone who built a wagon won. it was a good build and i had fun doing it. we are all good homie's on here, and a lil frendly competition is good to keep the skill'z tip top. but like i said before and i'll say once again all the wagon's look tight.!

THANK'S
MR BIGGS
M.C.B.A. pres.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 3 2006, 09:49 AM~6295225
> *ok the vote is in it look's like the M.C.B.A.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2006, 08:20 AM~6295359
> *:biggrin: This was rigged  I TELL YOU !  I got Beat  by the pink panther ! And the west  ran right over me !
> M.C.B.A.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IT GOT HERE LAST NIGHT WEY. MY MOMS CALLED ME RIGHT NOW & TOLD ME!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 3 2006, 09:15 AM~6295650
> *IT GOT HERE LAST NIGHT WEY. MY MOMS CALLED ME RIGHT NOW & TOLD ME!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats to the WEST for a job well done!!!! I think we should trade colors cause we got beat black & purple :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's biggC.
it's all good homie. it was a good showdown. and we all hade some fun doing it. even thoe i almost lost a finger, and i lost my dad but he knew this is what i love doing. and it's the only thing that keep's my mind clear.


congrat's to all the builder's.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 3 2006, 07:49 AM~6295225
> *ok the vote is in it look's like the west took this one.  but it's all good i think everyone who built a wagon won. it was a good build and i had fun doing it. we are all good homie's on here,  and a lil frendly competition is good to keep the skill'z tip top. but like i said before and i'll say once again  all the wagon's look tight.!
> 
> THANK'S
> ...



I AGREE..EVERYONE'S WAGON STOMPED ON MY WAGON BUT ITS ALL GOOD
THE TRUCK BUILD IS COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!

YOU ALL DID AN AWESOME JOB ON THE WAGONS!

GLAD L.I.L. IS MY NEW HOME


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WESTSIDE FO LIFE NIA! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 4 2006, 08:12 PM~6307490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang BIGGS you been in the sun to long ! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 4 2006, 06:12 PM~6307490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2006, 09:47 PM~6309031
> *Dang  BIGGS  you been in the sun to long !  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

T


T


T

ONE MORE TIME FOR THESE CLEAN ASS WAGON'S


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Zack's 66 Chevelle Streeter








Imfamous orange 66 Chevelle street machine 








Twinn's purple 66 Chevelle custom








BiggC's Fuschia 65 Chevelle full custom








David's white 62 Impala traditional








Mr.Bigg's black 1962 traditional








Stilldownivlife's old school brandywine 66 Chevelle








Marinate's purple 63 Impala traditional








[/quote]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A BLAST FROM THE PAST!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Lovin the fuckin wagons!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 24 2007, 03:38 PM~7072895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CAN YOU BELIVE THIS PINK FUCKIN WAGON GOT MORE VOTES THEN ME ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 24 2007, 01:42 PM~7072920
> *CAN  YOU  BELIVE  THIS  PINK  FUCKIN  WAGON  GOT  MORE  VOTES  THEN  ME ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN YOU OVER TEACH YOUR STUDENT'S :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2007, 02:45 PM~7072936
> *YOU SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN YOU OVER TEACH YOUR STUDENT'S :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE WHITE SPY STILL KICKED ASS ..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2007, 03:53 PM~7072985
> *THE WHITE SPY STILL KICKED ASS ..
> *


ITS ON THE WAY TO YOU BRO ! THAT WAY THEY WILL BE TOGETHER AT THE NNL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 24 2007, 02:58 PM~7073025
> *ITS  ON  THE  WAY  TO  YOU  BRO  !  THAT  WAY  THEY  WILL  BE  TOGETHER  AT  THE  NNL ! :biggrin:
> *


OH SNAP NNL HERE MINI & MARINATE COME!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 24 2007, 01:58 PM~7073025
> *ITS  ON  THE  WAY  TO  YOU  BRO  !  THAT  WAY  THEY   WILL  BE  TOGETHER  AT  THE  NNL ! :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE SEND IT ... SPY


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that would be a cool set up??


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Love that purple trey wagon!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------

